# [OT] Mac mini

## luca82

Scusate l'OT, ma questa era da postare:

http://www.apple.com/it/macmini/

PS=già lo vedo nel mio salotto...

----------

## randomaze

 *luca82 wrote:*   

> http://www.apple.com/it/macmini/
> 
> PS=già lo vedo nel mio salotto...

 

Si, non é male il giocattolo, se me lo vendessero senza OSX cambiando il dollaro al suo valore reale e non 1:1 ci farei lo stesso pensierino....

----------

## maranik

E' davvero bello, compatto e leggero. Manca solo una cosa secondo me: l'audio 5.1. Visto che e' utilizzabile come player DVD ad alta definizione la mancanza del 5.1 si fara' sentire.

----------

## Sasdo

l'iPod Shuffle è già mio =)

appena ho i dindi lo compro!!

----------

## alexerre

veramente interessante.. :sbav:

Però concordo con randomaze  :Wink: 

Obbiettivamente un pensierino ce lo sto facendo  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Non consuma poi tanto... non molto di più di un mini itx basato su x86

Potrebbe essere una valida alternativa alle soluzioni mini-itx basate su processori via...

----------

## Benve

L' apple sta diventando veramente aggressiva. Speriamo che ne vendano a migliaia anche in italia, così da spargere unix nei salotti dei "comuni mortali".

Magari arrivasse anche nel mio di salotto.  :Sad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Potrebbe essere una valida alternativa alle soluzioni mini-itx basate su processori via...

 

Credo proprio di si... mi sa che con i prezzi non si discosta molto, e, credo, le prestazioni siano abbastanza superiori.

----------

## Cerberos86

sinceramente non posso far altro che fare i complimenti alla casa apple... Si sta allargando in campi sempre diversi e in modo dignitoso devo dire.... Se questi due nuovi "nati" si avvicinano solo alla qualità costruttiva del mio iBook...beh, dovrò metter mano al portafoglio e farmi un regalo   :Laughing:  !

----------

## mambro

a che serve un computer piccolo..   :Laughing: 

Quell'ipod piccolo è inutile, da 512Mb ce ne sono in giro a meno prezzo e col display   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Cerberos86

 *mambro wrote:*   

> a che serve un computer piccolo.. 

 

Home entertainment ?

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Quell'ipod piccolo è inutile, da 512Mb ce ne sono in giro a meno prezzo e col display

 

Confermo.... ad esempio mio fratello ha appena trovato in fiera un lettore mp3 256 MB con registratore vocale integrato, display e connettore usb integrato (togli il cappuccio e infili). Il problema è la qualità del suono...sinceramente faccio fatica a riconoscere le canzoni...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Teoricamente l'iPod Shuffle dovrebbe alzarsi di un po' da questo standard...(o semplicemente mio fratello è sfigato   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  ).

Se hai qualche link riguardo a prodotti simili potresti passarmeli? (magari in pm x non incasinare il post)... sto pensando veramente di fare acquisti....

----------

## randomaze

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Quell'ipod piccolo è inutile, da 512Mb ce ne sono in giro a meno prezzo e col display

 

In realtà quella del display assente sembra essere l'ennesima scommessa di Jobs... evitare all'utente la fatica di scegliere la canzone e dargli automaticamente un titolo scelto in maniera random (e quindi quel 'shuffle' nel nome) tra quelli presenti nel dispositivo.

Se poi tra qualche mese compariranno dispositivi con un display potremmo concludere che l'idea é stata fallimentare, per adesso si nota la volontà di Jobs di continuare ad applicare il concetto del "think different".

/me preferisce scegliere cosa ascoltare.

----------

## mambro

 *Cerberos86 wrote:*   

>  *mambro wrote:*   a che serve un computer piccolo..   
> 
> Home entertainment ?
> 
> 

 

No no, un vero uomo gira il cd e lo legge con gli occhi    :Laughing: 

----------

## ikki

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> se me lo vendessero senza OSX 

 

Penso che invece sia proprio questa la forza del mac mini. 

La possibilità di avere lo stupendo Mac OS X ad un prezzo decisamente competitivo. 

Obiettivamente di cube X86 in cui mettere Gentoo ce ne sono in giro molti e a prezzi leggermente inferiori.

Sarò un po' di parte  :Laughing:  Ma in questo keynote si è visto tutto lo stile Apple.

LuCa

----------

## mouser

Beeeellooooo.

Questa e' una di quelle mosse commerciali di cui la Apple puo' vantarsi. Anche uno come me, che non si considera un morto di fame, ma che puo' pensare di comprarsi un pc 1 volta ogni 5/6 anni, di considerare seriamente la possibilita' di comprarsi un apple.

Devo fare due conti  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Cerberos86

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *mambro wrote:*   Quell'ipod piccolo è inutile, da 512Mb ce ne sono in giro a meno prezzo e col display 
> 
> In realtà quella del display assente sembra essere l'ennesima scommessa di Jobs... evitare all'utente la fatica di scegliere la canzone e dargli automaticamente un titolo scelto in maniera random (e quindi quel 'shuffle' nel nome) tra quelli presenti nel dispositivo.
> 
> Se poi tra qualche mese compariranno dispositivi con un display potremmo concludere che l'idea é stata fallimentare, per adesso si nota la volontà di Jobs di continuare ad applicare il concetto del "think different".
> ...

 

quoto in piene anche se penso c sia una ragione in +... e determinante... $$$$$ !!!!

un lettore mp3 con memoria flash sotto i 150  avrebbe portato via clienti al segmento iPod (Mini e normali)...e visto come stanno vendendo quegli aggeggini non era il caso !   :Smile: 

----------

## Sasdo

beh io ho cercato ma non ho trovato molti lettori mp3 da 512 MB con batteria che ti dura 12 ore a 99...

....tipo non ne ho trovato nessuno....

...se sapete illuminarmi su questo punto ve ne sarei grato!

----------

## mambro

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

> beh io ho cercato ma non ho trovato molti lettori mp3 da 512 MB con batteria che ti dura 12 ore a 99�...
> 
> ....tipo non ne ho trovato nessuno....
> 
> ...se sapete illuminarmi su questo punto ve ne sarei grato!

 

Nn so dirti bene le marche ma io per negozi ne ho visti sugli 80 nn di marca.. poi magari sono di legno in realtà   :Very Happy: 

Ma a me il fatto che nn ci sia il display nn mi piace   :Confused: 

----------

## Cerberos86

neanke a me sinceramente....però c'è da dire che è anche un nuovo modo di concepire il lettore mp3.... e inoltre la mancanza del display ha permesso: minori dimensioni, maggior durata della batteria, prezzo più accettabile! (il mini viaggia ancora sui 280 din din)....

----------

## Flonaldo

peccato che nel mio salotto non ci arrivera mai...sono ben accette donazioni per regalarmi il mini! :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## mouser

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> peccato che nel mio salotto non ci arrivera mai...sono ben accette donazioni per regalarmi il mini!

 

Se per caso superi la quota necessaria.... io non mi offendo mica   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## mambro

andate qua http://www.mini-itx.com/  e guardate nel menu a destra sotto project.. altro che mini mac  :Laughing: 

Pc dentro tostapani, chitarre, macchine da scrivere antiche... bellissimo   :Very Happy: 

----------

## mambro

 *Cerberos86 wrote:*   

> neanke a me sinceramente....però c'è da dire che è anche un nuovo modo di concepire il lettore mp3.... e inoltre la mancanza del display ha permesso: minori dimensioni, maggior durata della batteria, prezzo più accettabile! (il mini viaggia ancora sui 280 din din)....

 

Mmm si è stretto ma è anche lungo.. prefersico una cosa quadrata in modo che ci stia in tasca al cappotto...

----------

## mouser

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

NOOOOOO, ma il BMWPC e' spettacolare!!!! (Peccato ci hanno messo Winzozz2k  :Confused:  )

Io voglio quello dentro all'orsetto di peluche   :Laughing: 

----------

## Jecko_Hee

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In realtà quella del display assente sembra 
> 
> ...
> ...

 

 :Wink:  non sei obbligato a usarlo in "modalità casuale", puoi anche andare sequenzialmente.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Cerberos86 wrote:*   

> sinceramente non posso far altro che fare i complimenti alla casa apple... 

 

A me sinceramente non va di fare i complimenti alla Apple... per quanto mi riguarda la Apple è la microsoft del mercato hardware.

Se la piattaforma dominante ora fosse quella ppc invece che quella x86 ci ritroveremmo la stessa politica "windows" anche sull'hardware

Il motivo per cui non mi metterò mai a prendere una macchina del genere (indipendentemente dal fatto che funzioni bene o male) è proprio perchè applica il concetto di "closed" anche all'harware oltre che al software... io windows lo critico non tanto perchè non funziona (che altrimenti uno potrebbe dire che per l'utilizzo che ne fanno tanti funziona anche troppo bene) ma per le sue politiche, idem la Apple

Scusate la divagazione ed evitiamo flame visto che il contenuto di questo post è del tutto IMHO e frutto di considerazioni personali... mi faceva piacere solo affermare che esistono altri fattori da giudicare quando si guarda un prodotto...

----------

## mouser

 *Jecko_Hee wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  non sei obbligato a usarlo in "modalità casuale", puoi anche andare sequenzialmente.

 

Si, pero' quando ho caricato sul lettore 240 canzoni, fatico a ricordarmi la sequenza nelle quali le ho messe  :Laughing: 

----------

## jesus_was_rasta

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se la piattaforma dominante ora fosse quella ppc invece che quella x86 ci ritroveremmo la stessa politica "windows" anche sull'hardware
> 
> Il motivo per cui non mi metterò mai a prendere una macchina del genere (indipendentemente dal fatto che funzioni bene o male) è proprio perchè applica il concetto di "closed" anche all'harware oltre che al software... io windows lo critico non tanto perchè non funziona (che altrimenti uno potrebbe dire che per l'utilizzo che ne fanno tanti funziona anche troppo bene) ma per le sue politiche, idem la Apple

 

IMHO concordo. Anche se c'è una differenza: MacOSX e macchine Apple sono state e sono innovazioni, continuamente; sono ottime macchine che hanno una longevità starordinaria rispetto agli x86 (in quanto a valore di mercato ed effettiva utilizzabilità rispetto all'evoluzione dei software e delle loro richieste HW).

Questo è ciò che li distingue da Microsoft, ed è anche quello che mi porterebbe ad acquistare "closed stuff".

Si vocifera dell'ingresso di IBM nel mercato dei processori (non che non lo sia già...), ponendo come rivale al duopolino Intel-Microsoft quello IBM-Linux.

Chissà che fra qualche tempo non possa acquistare un PC IBM-based con Linux preinstallato!

I processori Power sappiamo che sono ottimi, Linux... beh chevvelodicoafare!!!  :Wink: 

No more IBM-compatible but RealIBM!

----------

## shev

Ehm, io ho appena ordinato un Mac mini  :Mr. Green: 

Sinceramente era da un po' di tempo che volevo un serverino che fosse piccolo, silenzioso, economico e sufficentemente potente. Facevo il filo alle varie soluzioni epia/via & co, ma ora ho trovato quello che cercavo, con il vantaggio che è anche stiloso e "by Apple" (io amo la qualità e la creatività, quindi amo Apple. Le considerazioni filosofiche le metto in secondo piano, anche perchè la filosofia Apple non mi dispiace, è meno closed di quel che sembra, soprattutto non la ritengo nemmeno lontanamente paragonabile a quella di Microsoft. Microsoft che non apprezzo non per partito preso, ma perchè manca di qualità e creatività... IMHO).

Ora avrò tempo fino ai primi di febbraio per decidere cosa metterci, se gentoo o macosx. Anche se essendo un serverino headless e controllato da remoto, vedo favorita l'amata Gentoo: risparmio spazio, ottimizzo e ho tutto quel che serve.

----------

## Raffo

@shev: immaginavo che l'avessi già ordinato  :Very Happy: 

cmq nn è un po' sprecato per un serverino??

----------

## shev

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> cmq nn è un po' sprecato per un serverino??

 

IMHO no, anche perchè dipende che fa quel serverino. Se ci metti un po' di servizi, file server, print server e così via direi che va benissimo. Che poi basti anche uno dei vecchi pc che ho qui non ci piove, ma dovrei fornirlo di alimentatore silenzioso e sistemare un po', alla fine mi cambia poco. Imho come server è splendido  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *jesus_was_rasta wrote:*   

> Chissà che fra qualche tempo non possa acquistare un PC IBM-based con Linux preinstallato!
> 
> I processori Power sappiamo che sono ottimi, Linux... beh chevvelodicoafare!!! 

 

Siamo un'attomo OT, comunque l'archiettura power é destinata ai server, peraltro IBM ha passato l'indera divisione PC ai cinesi.

 *Quote:*   

> No more IBM-compatible but RealIBM!

 

E, BTW, che nessuno pensi che IBM sia cosí lontana dalla politica di apple. O di Microsoft.

Semplicemente adesso valuta che le conviene....

----------

## akiross

Si, visto... belle le nuove invenzioni apple. Anche i prezzi ribassati su ibook eccetera.

I problemi attuali sono 2:

1. Conversione dollato/euro. sono ladri da questo punto di vista  :Razz:  Come ha giustamente detto randomaze.... mi conviene andare in america, comprarne una decina e tornare qui a rivenderveli

2. Le specifiche tecniche dei loro prodotti dovrebbero essere libere. Inutile che sbaviamo troppo sui loro prodotti se poi Linux gira meglio su un x86 che un ppc o se meta' delle periferiche di apple (come airport extreme) non vanno o se il kernel si carica 3 volte no e 1 si (almeno per me era cosi')

Io farei un pensierino su iPod shuffle

Ciauz

----------

## Jecko_Hee

 *akiross wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. Conversione dollato/euro. sono ladri da questo punto di vista  Come ha giustamente detto randomaze.... mi conviene andare in america, comprarne una decina e tornare qui a rivenderveli
> 
> 

 

I prezzi "americani" sono senza tasse che variano da stato a stato,  quindi non vanno presi cosi come sono. Quanto siano le tasse pero' non lo so.

----------

## shev

 *Jecko_Hee wrote:*   

> I prezzi "americani" sono senza tasse che variano da stato a stato,  quindi non vanno presi cosi come sono. Quanto siano le tasse pero' non lo so.

 

Esatto, se volete fare confronti più logici togliete l'iva dai prezzi italiani, vedrete che sono abbastanza in linea (rimane qualcosina in più, comprensibile se si pensa a costi d'esportazione o la logica volontà di guadagnare il più possibile  :Razz: )

----------

## .:deadhead:.

@ipod: comprare un lettore MP3 senza monitor è follia, specie se di grande capiente. Persino creative sui suoi muvo, che sono minuscoli, ce lo ha messo.

@mac mini: uhm... bello da vedere ma non è espandibile. Onestamente del MacOS non me ne faccio niente, eppur lo dovrei pagare. Forse come serverino potrebbe andar bene. anche se i via fanless...

boh...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Scusate l'intervento a sproposito ma questa cosa rischia di sconvolgere il mio sistema di certezze: il PowerPC non è della IBM?

----------

## randomaze

 *theRealMorpheu5 wrote:*   

> il PowerPC non è della IBM?

 

Che io sappia é del duo IBM/Motarola.

E l'architettura Power di cui abbiamo avuto un breve scambio di battute con jesus_was_rasta dovrebbe essere una variazione sul tema (ma non sono sicurissimo).

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Sapevo che IBM aveva preso e modificato pesantemente l'architettura dell'MC68k per adattarla ai tempi moderni ma non che Motorola avesse attivamente collaborato alla cosa. Vabbè, poco importa, a questo punto.

----------

## Benve

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A me sinceramente non va di fare i complimenti alla Apple... per quanto mi riguarda la Apple è la microsoft del mercato hardware.
> 
> 

 

Ok, giustissimo, ma proprio per questo mi auguro che abbia successo.

Avere una piattaforma alternativa a x86 e Windows, anche se chiusa, è quello che serve per sbloccare il mercato.

E quì mi fermo per non far divagare il post.

----------

## neon

 *mambro wrote:*   

>  *Sasdo wrote:*   beh io ho cercato ma non ho trovato molti lettori mp3 da 512 MB con batteria che ti dura 12 ore a 99�...
> 
> ....tipo non ne ho trovato nessuno....
> 
> ...se sapete illuminarmi su questo punto ve ne sarei grato! 
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> Audio support  	MP3 (8 to 320 Kbps), MP3 VBR, AAC (8 to 320 Kbps), Protected AAC (from iTunes Music Store, M4A, M4B, M4P), Audible (formats 2, 3, and 4) and WAV

 

Mambro ma hai visto che formati supporta??? Sono anni che cerco un player che supporta tutti questi formati e ti assicuro che a quel prezzo non si trova da nessuna parte... Unica pecca manca l'ogg

----------

## randomaze

 *neon_it wrote:*   

> Unica pecca manca l'ogg

 

Quoto.

----------

## codadilupo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *neon_it wrote:*   Unica pecca manca l'ogg 
> 
> Quoto.

 

direi che é una pecca non da poco: cosa me ne faccio di tutti gli altri formati, se manca l'ogg ? Qui mi rivolgo ai macchisti: organizzatevi ! Rompete le balle, e ottenete che i vari cazzabubboli apple leggano anche l'ogg: se comincia a introdurlo la apple abbiamo qualche speranza in piu' che diventi uno degli standard di codifica dei contenuti audio... ho voglia di sentire radiobandita in ogg, anziché in mp3  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## mouser

Hmmmm, a l'utilizzo come serverino non avevo pensato..... prima pero' devo pensare seriamente a mettere internet a casa.... e purtroppo mio padre vuole mettere fastweb a 10Mbit.... spero di non avere problemi!

Mi sa che con il primo stipendio faccio fastweb e, con il secondo..... magari un serverino miniapple me lo faccio.... ma credo che mettero' gentoo   :Cool:   :Cool: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Che io sappia é del duo IBM/Motarola.

 

SI Power PC e' di ibm e motorola ma i G5 sono solo di ibm motorola si e' tolta

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Comunque mi pare un po' una presa per il culo... ok il prezzo e' buono ma se aggiungo 256 di Ram in piu', ci metto un hd da 80Gb e metto il wireless mi esce Eur 814,99. Se metto 1Gb di ram esce Eur 1.165,00 non mi pare che il prezzo sia cosi' economico  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Comunque mi pare un po' una presa per il culo... ok il prezzo e' buono ma se aggiungo 256 di Ram in piu', ci metto un hd da 80Gb e metto il wireless mi esce Eur 814,99. Se metto 1Gb di ram esce Eur 1.165,00 non mi pare che il prezzo sia cosi' economico 

 

considera che se vai in un centro commerciale qualsiasi a prendere un x86 equivalente spendi già sui 600/700 euro ed é molto piu' grande: se poi metti un giga di ram, il wireless sfondi il tetto dei mille... 

Coda

----------

## Cazzantonio

Visto che prima o poi mi comprerò un serverino casalingo (che deve consumare poco) mi sono un po' informato...

Mi sembra che il Mac mini sia un po' più costoso delle alternative x86 (basate sul via da 1ghz) di circa 300 euro (considerate soluzioni di pari ram, hd etc...) e che sia molto meno espandibile... ti tocca l'hd da 80 (che inizia ad essere stretto, specialmente per un serverino domestico che volesse fare le funzioni di storage) e non so quante periferiche aggiuntive si possa attaccarci (pensavo ad una scheda ethernet aggiuntiva e una scheda tv); inoltre mi sembra che i via consumino un po' meno, 55 w rispetto agli 85 del Mac mini (dati presi guardando gli alimentatori di cui sono dotate le varie soluzioni)

Di sicuro il confezionamento mac sarà migliore, ma visto che ad usare macosX per un serverino domestico non ci penso nemmeno (in realtà non ci penso proprio ad usarlo per principio...) il sistema operativo sopra sarà lo stesso (gentoo linux   :Very Happy:  ) e quindi l'unica differenza sarà che uno utilizza un processore via 1ghz e l'altro un g4 1,25 ghz

Il processore indubbiamente molto migliore vale tutte le considerazioni di cui sopra? Per quanto mi riguarda sono arrivato alla personale conclusione che la risposta è "no", ma chiaramente è una questione di scelte...

[Edit] sui mini itx mi sono informato qui

http://www.mini-itx.it/product_info.php?cPath=36&products_id=89

[/Edit]

----------

## codadilupo

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> http://www.mini-itx.it/product_info.php?cPath=36&products_id=89

 

uhmm... in realtà non é esattamente la stessa cosa:

l'epia é molto piu' grande

l'epia ha un processore meno performante

l'apple ha un OS e una suite di programmi compresi nel prezzo

l'apple ha un masterizzatore cd/lettore DVD

l'epia NON ha nemmeno un lettore cd

l'epia costa "solo" 130 euro in meno

"solo", ovviamente, fatte le debite proporzioni. E' ovvio che se non m'interessa lo spazio, la minor capacità di calcolo, l'os e i software, la masterizzazione di CD, quei 130 euro sono di troppo  :Wink: 

Non voglio fare certo l'apologia di apple, ma quello che bisogna considerare, imho, é il punto di vista: con il mac-mini hai un apple a un prezzo decente... questa é la vera novità  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## mouser

Questo [url=http://www.mini-itx.it/product_info.php?products_id=89{10}37{4}1{9}41{13}26{12}36{7}19]qui[/url] andrebbe bene come serverino....

solo due cose, una relativa al pc sopra ed una relativa ad entrambi (sia questo pc che il mac-mini):

1) Al pc sopra riportato devo aggiungere il processore? Se si, che processore conviene avere (io punterei all'AMD64 ma si puo' montare su quella mb?)

2) Al mac-mini non posso aggiungere una scheda di rete (almeno credo)! A questo si??? Posso mettergli 2 schede di rete????

Scusate l'OT ma la mia conoscenza hw e' abbastanza limitata.

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> l'apple ha un masterizzatore cd/lettore DVD
> 
> l'epia NON ha nemmeno un lettore cd
> 
> l'epia costa "solo" 130 euro in meno

 

Credo che l'apple abbia si serie il lettore DVD e poi, pagando, si può avere il combo o il masterizzatore DVD.

Mettendo il lettore DVD all'epia si arriva a 480EURO, decisamente tanto se si pensa che non ti danno uno straccio di sistema operativo e l'airport.

Tuttavia i prezzi del via sono cari, cercando un pò meglio scendono  :Wink: 

Una domanda per chi ha studiato le specifiche: l'HD si può cambiare con uno comprato dallo spacciatore sotto casa oppure lo hanno saldato/ha un formato ecessivamente strano?

----------

## flod

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Credo che l'apple abbia si serie il lettore DVD e poi, pagando, si può avere il combo o il masterizzatore DVD.

 

Di serie ha il combo (dvd+cd-rw), l'opzione è per il superdrive.

L'ho ordinato ieri mattina  :Embarassed:  , stavo sbavando da tempo sui notebook da 12'', quando ho visto questo mi sono fiondato...

----------

## randomaze

Aggiungendo il Combo alllora l'apple costa meno  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *mouser wrote:*   

> 1) Al pc sopra riportato devo aggiungere il processore? Se si, che processore conviene avere (io punterei all'AMD64 ma si puo' montare su quella mb?)

 

Non hai capito una mazza delle schede VIA. Il processore é saldato sopra ed é un Via C-3 

 *Quote:*   

> 2) Al mac-mini non posso aggiungere una scheda di rete (almeno credo)! A questo si??? Posso mettergli 2 schede di rete????

 

Metti da parte il PC precompilato e cercati i pezzi singoli. Come scheda madre prendi quelle con la scritta "Dual LAN".

BTW, se hai altre domande rispettosamente resuscita questo (leggendario) thread (e al quinto post capirai perché mi riferisco a lui in questi termini).

----------

## mouser

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Aggiungendo il Combo alllora l'apple costa meno 
> 
>  *mouser wrote:*   1) Al pc sopra riportato devo aggiungere il processore? Se si, che processore conviene avere (io punterei all'AMD64 ma si puo' montare su quella mb?) 
> 
> Non hai capito una mazza delle schede VIA. Il processore é saldato sopra ed é un Via C-3 
> ...

 

Eh, be!!!! Insomma, io l'ho detto di non essere troppo ferrato sull'hw.. Poi tu mi smonti cosi'  :Laughing: 

In any case (select case), grazie.... non si finisce mai di imparare  :Very Happy: 

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   2) Al mac-mini non posso aggiungere una scheda di rete (almeno credo)! A questo si??? Posso mettergli 2 schede di rete???? 
> 
> Metti da parte il PC precompilato e cercati i pezzi singoli. Come scheda madre prendi quelle con la scritta "Dual LAN".
> ...

 

Ha, quindi devo dare

```

# emerge motherboard

# emerge alimentatore

...

```

e non basta un

```

# emerge -av pc_nuovo

```

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> BTW, se hai altre domande rispettosamente resuscita questo (leggendario) thread (e al quinto post capirai perché mi riferisco a lui in questi termini).

 

Scusa, ma non ero a conoscenza di quel 3d.

Il titolo adesso e' Le origine del randomaze  :Laughing: 

Comunque, grazie delle dritte e scusa ancora per gli ot.

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> ....
> 
> l'epia ha un processore meno performante
> 
> l'apple ha un OS e una suite di programmi compresi nel prezzo
> ...

 

Se aggiungi ram e 80gb di hd al mac mini, aggiungi il masterizzatore dvd, la ram e 120gb di hd all'epia vedi che il costo del secondo è almeno 300 euro meno del primo... ovviamente il processore è di parecchio inferiore, su questo non ci piove

dell'airport extreme non me ne faccio niente visto che sotto linux non funziona, del software e dell'os idem visto che non li userei (ci metterei comunque gentoo)...anzi, volendo si portebbe fare anche qui la polemica sul fatto che un computer venga venduto con l'os di serie....

Chiaramente la mia valutazione era del tutto personale e limitata all'uso che ne farei io...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> considera che se vai in un centro commerciale qualsiasi a prendere un x86 equivalente spendi già sui 600/700 euro ed é molto piu' grande: se poi metti un giga di ram, il wireless sfondi il tetto dei mille... 

 

Ho fatto i calcoli per un pc da tavolo con 512Mb ram, hd 120Gb, dvd-rw, wireless, 2.4Ghz esce sui 460E ora confronto ai 814 di apple mi sembrano piu' 300Euro di differenza. Io un pensierino prima me lo farei

----------

## codadilupo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ho fatto i calcoli per un pc da tavolo con 512Mb ram, hd 120Gb, dvd-rw, wireless, 2.4Ghz esce sui 460E ora confronto ai 814 di apple mi sembrano piu' 300Euro di differenza. Io un pensierino prima me lo farei

 

uhmm... stiamo parlando di un pc di ridotte dimensioni, silenziosissimo, già assemblato, comprendente OS+Software vari ? E dov'e' che lo compro ?

Coda

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> uhmm... stiamo parlando di un pc di ridotte dimensioni, silenziosissimo, già assemblato, comprendente OS+Software vari ? E dov'e' che lo compro ?

 

No e' un pc da tavolo normale. Comunque sono 300E di differenza e per me studente non indifferenti

----------

## codadilupo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   uhmm... stiamo parlando di un pc di ridotte dimensioni, silenziosissimo, già assemblato, comprendente OS+Software vari ? E dov'e' che lo compro ? 
> 
> No e' un pc da tavolo normale. Comunque sono 300E di differenza e per me studente non indifferenti

 

e chi lo nega  :Wink:  ? Torno a ripetere: é inutile fare confronti, se non si parla della reale offerta: altrimenti ti dico che io non me ne faccio niente del wireless etc, e riesco a spendere anche meno di 400 Euro, anzi... forse sto sotto i 300  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## mbutomax

Comunque... per esperienza diretta... vorrei fare un paio di puntualizzioni sui confronti fatti tra le Epia e il MiniMac.

L'epia e' piu' economica di sicuro, e piu' adatta a fare da serverino in casa, ha tutto integrato e Gentoo vede tutto perfettamente (e su internet trovate un sacco di link al riguardo). L'unico problema e' con il chip video che fa vedere i sorci verdi per l'accelerazione hardware (ma se l'obiettivo e' un serverino...). Ed e' anche divertente. Per chi ha tempo da perdere configurarsela tutta e' un gran divertimento, anche quando le cose non funzionano.

Io l'avevo comprata per utilizzare proprio l'accelerazione HW del chip video sotto linux ... ma e' stato un bagno di sangue.

E da questo punto di vista il MiniMac e' imbattibile, dato che il SW che ci sta sopra e' testato e va una spada.

Per upgradare ram e dischi... beh direi che uno se li puo' comprare da soli, non credo ci sia bisogno di ordinarli per forza alla Apple (un collega qua vicino a me che c'ha Apple come marchio di fabbrica conferma). In piu'... a quanto mi pare di aver capito, ma non ne sono certo al 100%, mi pare che non ci sia la decadenza della garanzia se lo scatolotto-mela uno se lo apre da solo per upgradare ram o disco.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *mbutomax wrote:*   

> In piu'... a quanto mi pare di aver capito, ma non ne sono certo al 100%, mi pare che non ci sia la decadenza della garanzia se lo scatolotto-mela uno se lo apre da solo per upgradare ram o disco.

 

Questo sta tranquillo che ci sara'...

----------

## Jecko_Hee

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *mbutomax wrote:*   In piu'... a quanto mi pare di aver capito, ma non ne sono certo al 100%, mi pare che non ci sia la decadenza della garanzia se lo scatolotto-mela uno se lo apre da solo per upgradare ram o disco. 
> 
> Questo sta tranquillo che ci sara'...

 

Non è detto. Negli ibook puoi aprirlo per aggiungere ram e airport senza far decadere la garanzia. Poi se è cosi anche nel mini-me(c) non so.

----------

## Cerberos86

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Questo sta tranquillo che ci sara'...

 

io ho aperto il mio iBook x aggiornare la ram,e la garanzia c'è ancora... x il Mac-mini-menu-mc-chicken non so.... e cmq penso che comprando ram e disco a parte il prezzo si riesca a contenere un po'... (il problema è piuttosto che ti resta in mano una stecca di 256 mb di ram e un hard disk)...

----------

## Cerberos86

per chi potesse interessare, l'hard disk del Mini Mac è un Toshiba 4200 rpm da 2,5 pollici.... tempo medio di accesso 12ms, rumorosità dai 24 ai 31 Decibel...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Cerberos86 wrote:*   

> per chi potesse interessare, l'hard disk del Mini Mac è un Toshiba 4200 rpm da 2,5 pollici.... tempo medio di accesso 12ms, rumorosità dai 24 ai 31 Decibel...

 

Bene allora con questo mi pare che il prezzo che fanno e' un pochino altino.

----------

## mbutomax

Dai, scusa, se lo cambi, chettifrega della rumorosita' del Toshiba???

Anzi dallo a me che lo infilo nella Epia

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Se lo vendessero senza ram e senza hd, ma con la possibilita' di infilarci un hd normale (ed economico, nonche' piu' capiente) da 3,5 si potrebbe farci un pensiero...

Sara' una valutazione personale... ma continuo ad essere dell'idea che l'unico svantaggio dell'epia rispetto al suo concorrente sia il processore... 

Forse il mini mac e' piu' adatto come "desktop" (scarso ma tutto integrato), tuttavia l'epia e' meglio come serverino (e un pc, anche se non integrato e meno "figo", e' sicuramente piu' economico e performate del mac mini come desktop)

Del resto penso che il mac mini si rivolga ad un target di utenti ben specifico, oppure ad uffici o soluzioni aziendali

----------

## mbutomax

O forse ad un target che vogliono acquisire nel futuro.

Prova a pensare a quanti in questo momento hanno in testa:

"Cazzarola, costa talmente tanto poco sto Mac che quasi quasi me lo faccio, a prescindere dalle caratteristiche un po' scarse..."

Insomma ad un target di persone esistenti che fino ad ora hanno glissato l'acquisto della Mela perche' non avevano a budget la pecuna necessaria, ma che desideravano metterci le mani sopra.

Insomma, a una bella quantita' di smanettoni....

----------

## randomaze

 *mbutomax wrote:*   

> Dai, scusa, se lo cambi, chettifrega della rumorosita' del Toshiba???

 

Hai fini di un PC silenzioso conta anche quello... certo se hai una ventola da 40db sul processore forse non fai caso al rumore del disco  :Rolling Eyes: 

Tra l'altro il 4200 servono proprio in quell'ottica, basso rumore (e, nel caso dei portatili, anche basso consumo).

 *Quote:*   

> Se lo vendessero senza ram e senza hd, ma con la possibilita' di infilarci un hd normale (ed economico, nonche' piu' capiente) da 3,5 si potrebbe farci un pensiero... 

 

In questo caso la scatola per contenerlo sarebbe più grande. 

Se noti anche molti case mini-itx utilizzano HD per portatili (e lettori CD slim).

Certo, se il termine di confronto é il tower del supermercato i discorsi sono inutili visto che si parla di cose diverse....

----------

## Cazzantonio

@mbutomax

ma come fa lo smanettone a smanettare su uno scatolotto chiuso come il mac? Su un pc smanetti molto di piu' (lo smanettone solitamente e' x86)

Inoltre devi guardare non il costo assoluto, ma il rapporto prezzo/prestazioni, che e' tuttora piu' conveniente per un pc

Il vantaggio del mac mini sono massima integrazione e prestazioni superiori rispetto ad un equivalente integrato x86

@randomaze

Il termine di confrono e' "cosa ci devi fare"

Se ti serve un serverino di sotrage domestico/ firewall/ cazzabubbole varie, senza monitor, da schiaffare in un posto abbastanza sfigato della casa ed accederci solo tramite wireless allora non ti interessa che sia "mac" o che ci si possa fare i giochini o usare openoffice

Se invece ti serve come desktop normale (ma vuoi una soluzione integrata e non rumorosa) allora e' interessante

----------

## mbutomax

@Cazzantonio

ti quoto in pieno

La presa in considerazione dell'una e dell'altra soluzione parta dall'obiettivo che uno si prefigge.

Indi Epai/serverino, Minimac/desktop

N.B. per smanettare, non intendevo strettamente "mettere mano ai jumper", era per dire di una persona che vuole "spippolare" nel SO... e fino ad oggi non poteva per alti costi. Giocherellare con un x86 (con linux ad esempio) non costa quasi niente. Con un pentium 3 installi, reinstalli, smonti, rimonti.... insomma ci "giochi" senza avere un buco in banca.

Se per giocare devo spendere 1500 $.... ovvio che la voglia mi passa. Ma cosi' no. Mi viene.

Poi la cosa e' ovviamente soggettiva. Anche perche' io ho cambiato il mio portatile da qualche mese... e ancora c'ho le lacrime perche' volevo un PowerBook, ma non vi erano i fondi....

----------

## shev

Ragazzi, posso invitarvi a fare confronti ragionati e "informati", lasciando da parte preconcetti e "antipatie"? Sto leggendo parecchie inesattezze:

- la garanzia non decade se lo si smonta e si cambiano pezzi, basta che nel farlo non si danneggi nulla (giustamente). Quindi si può cambiare tranquillamente la ram da soli, l'hd mettendoci un qualsiasi hd da 2,5" (è un normale hd, se si vuole ce ne sono anche da 7200 rpm...) etc. Parola di uno dei "capi" della Apple

- il confronto tra "pc in generale" e Mac mini è assurdo e inutile. Se si confrontano macchine con specifiche simili è un conto, ma farlo con qualsiasi cosa è privo di senso. Ovviamente nel confronto contano anche rumorosità, ingegnerizzazione, software etc etc. Che poi in base alle esigenze di ognuno un fattore o l'altro possano avere maggiore o minore peso è un altro discorso, ma un confronto obiettivo va fatto tra macchine paragonabili, e tra macchine paragonabili il mini si difende egregiamente e non è molto più caro dei "pc"

- smanettare e spippolare si può fare anche su un ferro da stiro, IMHO. Quel che conta non è ciò che hai tra le mani, ma quello che le mani comanda.

- sul mini c'è il combo, non solo lettore (ma è già stato corretto), come non c'è una ventola da 40 dBi sul processore  :Razz: 

Non lo dico perchè rappresentante Apple (unofficial), chiaramente  :Laughing: 

----------

## Mr.Evolution

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se poi tra qualche mese compariranno dispositivi con un display potremmo concludere che l'idea é stata fallimentare, per adesso si nota la volontà di Jobs di continuare ad applicare il concetto del "think different".
> 
> 

 

Penso faranno un cavo cuffie speciale con il display (tipo iPod....)....in questo caso il lettore potrebbe essere già mio.....e poi ricordate che è apple e la qualità della memoria e dei chip interni normarlmente è superiore agli altri concorrenti.... (ma le cuffie sono da handicap...)

Cmq l'iMac è veramente carino e poi gli si pù sempre collegare una sk audio esterna sulla USB2....penso.....

----------

## Mr.Evolution

 *neon_it wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Audio support  	MP3 (8 to 320 Kbps), MP3 VBR, AAC (8 to 320 Kbps), Protected AAC (from iTunes Music Store, M4A, M4B, M4P), Audible (formats 2, 3, and 4) and WAV 
> 
> Mambro ma hai visto che formati supporta??? Sono anni che cerco un player che supporta tutti questi formati e ti assicuro che a quel prezzo non si trova da nessuna parte... Unica pecca manca l'ogg

 

......OGG...... e wma....(se qualche disgraziato usasse ancora questo skkkkifo di formato...)

----------

## randomaze

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Se ti serve un serverino di sotrage domestico/ firewall/ cazzabubbole varie, senza monitor, da schiaffare in un posto abbastanza sfigato della casa ed accederci solo tramite wireless

 

Concordo, certo, dipende da quanto è sfigato il posto  :Wink: 

Peraltro per come hai posto viene fuori la pecca dell'airport non supportato da Linux.

IMHO il mini-mac ha senso se vuoi una macchina silenziosa e senza ecessive pretese. Punto.

A quel punto mette in campo un rapporto prezzo/prestazioni secondo me ottimo rispetto alle mini-ITX e alle pegasos.

Se poi vuoi fare editing video professionale basta comprare compra qualcosa che abbia spazio per 4 HD e un paio di processori  :Wink: 

Oppure se sei shev e hai bisogno di postazioni demo per vendere qualcosa  :Rolling Eyes: 

(shev, non dicevo che c'é una ventola da 40db, anzi dicevo che per aprezzare la silenziositá di un HD hai bisogno di una ventola non rumorosa quale quella del tuo adorato mac....)

----------

## shev

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> (shev, non dicevo che c'é una ventola da 40db, anzi dicevo che per aprezzare la silenziositá di un HD hai bisogno di una ventola non rumorosa quale quella del tuo adorato mac....)

 

Sisi, lo so, solo che mi serviva ancora qualcosa per dare contro a voi senza fede, quindi mi sono attaccato a tutto  :Laughing: 

/me che al prossimo GDay o ritrovo verrà con il mini a fare da serverino, alla faccia vostra e delle vostre epia  :Razz: 

----------

## randomaze

 *shev wrote:*   

> /me che al prossimo GDay o ritrovo verrà con il mini a fare da serverino, alla faccia vostra e delle vostre epia 

 

Questo lo dici solo perché Cazzantonio ha gentilmente portato il suo tower alto un metro? (shev   :Arrow:   :Twisted Evil:  )

....nel qual caso ti informo che il mirror di portage su quel microscopico HD da 40 non riuscirai a farlo entrare  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## flod

Dove avete letto il modello di hard-disk montato sul Mini Mac?

Ho cercato in google e su qualche forum MAC ma non ho trovato nulla di utile...

----------

## jesus_was_rasta

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *jesus_was_rasta wrote:*   Chissà che fra qualche tempo non possa acquistare un PC IBM-based con Linux preinstallato!
> 
> I processori Power sappiamo che sono ottimi, Linux... beh chevvelodicoafare!!!  
> 
> Siamo un'attomo OT, comunque l'archiettura power é destinata ai server, peraltro IBM ha passato l'indera divisione PC ai cinesi.
> ...

 

Scusa randomaze, intendevo questo:

http://www.dinoxpc.com/News/news.asp?ID_News=8477&What=News

Certo, BigBlue non è certo un colosso di bonta e amore universale.

Ad oggi puoi scegliere fra gli x86 Intel o AMD (vabbè, ora coi 64 bit s'è mosso qualcosa; io prediligo AMD), se vuoi farti un PC come vuoi tu, oppure fra i Mac se ti piacciono così come sono (non vuol essere riduttiva questa definizione, non me ne vogliano i mac-friends  :Wink:  ).

Farsi un PowerPC acquistando la MoBo che voglio, la scheda video che voglio, la ram, l'audio etc... etc... come oggi si può fare solo con gli x86 è una gran bella prospettiva, non credete?!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## shev

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Questo lo dici solo perché Cazzantonio ha gentilmente portato il suo tower alto un metro? (shev    )

 

 :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> ....nel qual caso ti informo che il mirror di portage su quel microscopico HD da 40 non riuscirai a farlo entrare   

 

Veramente ho messo hd da 80 GB (e bluetooth... e airport... e ram... ehm, meglio che mi fermi  :Razz: ).

Per le info dell'hd si sono basati sui codici delle etichette degli hd stessi, visibili nei mini smontati all'expo. Se vai su macity.it trovi info a riguardo.

----------

## randomaze

 *jesus_was_rasta wrote:*   

> Scusa randomaze, intendevo questo:
> 
> http://www.dinoxpc.com/News/news.asp?ID_News=8477&What=News

 

Avevo capito.

 *Quote:*   

> Farsi un PowerPC acquistando la MoBo che voglio, la scheda video che voglio, la ram, l'audio etc... etc... come oggi si può fare solo con gli x86 è una gran bella prospettiva, non credete?! 

 

A oggi lo puoi fare con Pegasos.

Ma ribadisco... sulla base di quello che si sente e si vede al momento IBM non sembra pensare al mercato dei Personal Computer, certo, se il mercato si dimostra interessato ritornerà nei suoi passi ma il mercato dei PC ha dimostrato di essere molto conservativo (lo dimostra Intel che è ritornata sui propri passi mettendo in cantiere un clone dell'AMD64).

Almeno, io la vedo così (ma non ho nessuna sfera di cristallo o presunzioni da veggento!)

----------

## lublas

Salve a tutti!!!!!!

...guardate un pò sul sito Micro$oft nella pagina relativa alla sikurezza...c'è un tizio ke da il consiglio + grande a tutti gli utenti windows...acquistare un Powerbook...

 :Laughing: 

----------

## akiross

[EDIT]

Volevo farvi vedere i cubit di hoojum, ma ho sparato una cagata! Non sono pc interi ma solo case (o almeno non ho ancora trovato quelli interi...) per EPIA

Se foste interessati www.hoojum.com/

----------

## matteo*

allora, considerato che ho letto cose raccapriccianti dirò la mia giusto per tentare di ravvedere qualche pecorella smarrita.

paragonare un mac mini ad una mini-itx con tutte le pippe che volete è fuoriluogo quanto paragonare un aston martin sbrillucicante appena uscita di fabbrica con una polo vecchio modello con la centralina truccata e un po' di adesivi truzzi al di fuori per sentirsi fichi.

diciamo che sono per due target diversi di persone, ci sono persone che vanno d'accordo solo con un x86 assemblato con pezzi recuperati qua e là che magari avrà anche qualche tristissimo bogomips in più di un g4 a 1.25 ghz ma che in quanto a:

- facilità, semplicità ed intelligenza d'uso

- perfezione tecnico.stilistica

- classe

- durata nel tempo

- svalutazione

et cetera et cetera

anche se alza gli occhi al cielo non riesce ad intravedere il livello che ha raggiunto il mac mini sotto ognuno di questi parametri.

non son qua per offendere, solo per criticare, se uno non riesce a capire ed apprezzare il livello di novità come l'ipod shuffle o il mac mini ma continnua a coprirsi gli occhi con fette di prosciutto farcite di *eh, ma io ho il disco più grosso*, *eh, ma io vedo i sorgenti dei miei programmi*, *eh, ma io qua io là* la situzione è veramente grave.

posso capire che per molti apple rappresenta il male, per molti paladini dell'open source loro sono solo degli sfruttatori che portano via soldi e clienti a linux, perdio anch'io ho usato linux, anzi lo uso ancora quotidianamente, ma non si tratta di fare i badoglio della situazione e sputare nel piatto dove si è mangiato/si mangia, si tratta solo di riconoscere la superiorità e il livello di qualità/perfezione che ha raggiunto la apple in questi anni.

ho impiegato un buon quarto d'ora sottratto allo studio di una serata nella quale son rimasto in casa per studiare quindi vi pregherei di leggere attentamente ogni parola prima di rispondere.

buon weekend!

----------

## =DvD=

Io quoto matteo* (puntatore a matteo?); anche se il paragone mac -> aston martin ; x86 -> carretta lo trovo di cattivo gusto e offensivo, ma questa è una mia impressione.

Nel quotarlo sono più pacifico: ogniuno ha il diritto di avere sulle balle chi/cosa gli pare, basta che non vada oltre.

Se poi vedi che una persona si "castra" "solo" per degli ideali (condivisibili o meno) e pensi che  ciò sia sbagliato, beh: si vede che in quelli ideali ci crede.

La cosa grave sarebbe se castrasse anche gli altri!!

(si, mi sto riferendo a cazzantonio che non vede di buon occhio i mac, e no, non lo sto offendendo,  :Wink:  )

----------

## Flonaldo

Tanto di cappello a Matteo!

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

a quando mac:caffettiera ? magari tutta bianca con il logo luminescente fulminante in fronte?

seriamente, non ne posso piu di tutti questi (f)utili gadget di mac, personalmente aborro tutto cio' che e' troppo modaiolo. poi saranno belli quanto volete, ma i prezzi sono DECISAMENTE troppo alti. purtroppo hanno tutti i requisiti per calamitare tutti i fighetti a comprarseli.

per l'amor di dio, a me piacciono i prodotti apple, ma sono dell'idea che i miei acquisti li debba fare con un minimo di senno, non tutte le min***ate che escono me le compro solo xche son belle/fan figo/son piu piccole del modello precedente/ecc.

e ps. per me la apple non e' il male. prima  o poi anche io mi faro' una macchina apple.si, quando mi servira' davvero pero'!

finito lo sfogo   :Laughing: 

AH rips: ma questo non era il forum di gentoo? o mi sono sbagliato?

AAAH ri-rips: c'e' un richiamo dei moderatori globali del forum che incita a non postare topic sui gadgettini appena usciti. menomale qualcuno ha ancora un minimo di buon senso!

----------

## randomaze

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> un richiamo dei moderatori globali del forum che incita a non postare topic sui gadgettini appena usciti. menomale qualcuno ha ancora un minimo di buon senso!

 

No quello riguarda un altro problema: ultimamente stavano comparendo post e signature relativi ad operazioni di marketing tipo "ti regaliamo un ipod se ci presenti quattro amici" e cose simili.

Per il resto, da che mondo e mondo la gente a volte compra un Aston Martin "perché é bellissima e potentissima", oppure una polo "perché fa quel che serve". O anche un Ducato perché "c'é tanto spazio". ALtri ancora invece comprano uno scooter.

Non vedo nulla di strano in tutti e quattro gli acquisti, certo, lo vedrei se, per partito preso, qualcuno compra l'aston martin per portare la frutta al mercato. O se cerca di spiegarmi che il suo scooter con marmitta modificata é meglio dell'Aston Martin per andare in autostrada.

Tutto dipende da cosa si vuole fare, certo, apple ha fatto cose bellissime, ma non tutte mi servono. Esattamente come vale il contrario non  é detto che quello che fa apple non mi serve.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *matteo* wrote:*   

> diciamo che sono per due target diversi di persone

 

E' quello che dico anche io, solo non giudico male ne l'uno ne l'altro target   :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

>  ci sono persone che vanno d'accordo solo con un x86 assemblato con pezzi recuperati qua e là che magari avrà anche qualche tristissimo bogomips 

 

non ci sono solo i bogomips (che a seconda di quello che fai possono essere utili... se ci devi lanciare una simulazione che ci mette diversi giorni allora te ne accorgi di cosa servono i bogomips...   :Wink:  ) ma anche il portafogli   :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> posso capire che per molti apple rappresenta il male

 

non volevo scatenare una guerra di religione, e nemmeno criticare ecessivamente i mac.

Ho fatto due tipi di considerazioni che a questo punto mi sento in dovere di spiegare:

Sono lontano dal pensare che la Apple sia "il male", figuriamoci; del resto nel mondo dell'hardware non sono molte le soluzioni "open" anche in ambito x86. Va detto anche che amo costruire il mio pc nel rispetto del mio portafogli che non se la passa benissimo, pertanto lo scatolotto "prendi o lascia" della mac mi pone al di fuori della cerchia dei fortunati che se lo possono permettere; se la apple vendesse processore e mobo separatamente (montabili su un case atx) quasi certamente abbandonerei l'amd in favore del g5 (ma a quel punto dovrei valutare anche i bogomips... diciamo che mi potrebbero essere utili nella tesi visto che quasi sicuramente farò simulazioni  :Rolling Eyes:  , per ora comunque, e per qualche mese ancora, i bogomips mi servono solo in compilazione   :Wink:  )

Un'altra considerazione che ho fatto è stata a proposito dell'opportunità di usare un mac mini come serverino domestico. Ho valutato seriamente l'opzione (non sono partito preconcetto) e sono arrivato alla conclusione che non mi serve un mac mini ma mi basta un epia, visto che il serverino dei bogomips non se ne fa nulla

Tutte le mie valutazioni sono di carattere personale e limitate all'utilizzo che farei io di tale computer... non la metterei in termini di "autocastrazione", ma di "utilizzo intelligente delle risorse"

 *Quote:*   

>  se uno ....(omiss).... continnua a coprirsi gli occhi con fette di prosciutto farcite di ....(omiss).... *eh, ma io vedo i sorgenti dei miei programmi*

 

Guarda che se non fosse per la storia dei sorgenti e per motivi "morali" non avrei tanti motivi per usare linux piuttosto che windows o macosx... anche windows per quello che deve fare (e per quello che dovrei farci io) funziona anche troppo bene... la fatica di formattarlo e reinstallarto saltuariamente non è tanto superiore a quella di compilare il mondo ogni volta che devo aggiornare...   :Wink:   :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> ho impiegato un buon quarto d'ora sottratto allo studio di una serata nella quale son rimasto in casa per studiare quindi vi pregherei di leggere attentamente ogni parola prima di rispondere.

 

L'ho fatto e ti ho risposto con coscienza... spero tu abbia apprezzato e grazie di averci dedicato il tuo tempo  :Very Happy:   (ma non distrarti troppo dallo studio... te lo dice uno che ha cazzeggiato anche troppo  :Wink:  )

----------

## randomaze

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> non ci sono solo i bogomips (che a seconda di quello che fai possono essere utili... se ci devi lanciare una simulazione che ci mette diversi giorni allora te ne accorgi di cosa servono i bogomips...   )

 

Se lo dici tu  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *BogoMips mini-HOWTO wrote:*   

> I BogoMips sono un'invenzione di Linus. Il kernel (o forse si trattava di un device driver?) ha bisogno di un loop di temporizzazione (il tempo è troppo breve e/o è necessaria una precisione troppo alta per poter impiegare un metodo diverso dal busy-loop) che deve essere calibrato per la velocità del processore della macchina. Perciò, il kernel misura al momento del boot quanto velocemente un certo tipo di busy loop vada sul computer in questione. "Bogo" viene da "bogus", ovvero qualcosa di fasullo. Per cui, il valore dei BogoMips dà una qualche indicazione della velocità del processore, ma è davvero troppo poco scientifica per avere un nome diverso da BogoMips.
> 
> Le ragioni (ce ne sono due) per cui il numero di BogoMips è stampato durante il bootup è che a) aiuta un pochino il debugging e a controllare che la cache dei computer e il bottone del turbo funzionino, e che b) Linus ama ridacchiare quando vede della gente confusa sui newsgroup." 

 

Facico un esempio chiarificatore estraendo dalla tabella poco più avanti:

```
Processore                  BogoMips           Confronto

Intel Pentium II/III        clock * 1.00          5.6

Pentium MMX                 clock * 2.00         11.1
```

Se poi per le simulazioni preferisci l'elevato numero di bogomips di Pentium MMX a 233MHz rispetto a un Pentium III 400MHz fai pure... 

Se poi aggiungiamo quello che ho detto qualche post fa su MHz / architettura del processore l'entità "bogomips" diventa semplicemente utile come la 4a dimensione: c'é gente che ci fa lavori e calcoli ma non stiamo parlando della "lista delle cose da comprare al supermercato".

----------

## xchris

dico la mia in questo thread appena appena OT

il mondo si divide in 2

chi ha provato un MAC e chi no.

Li reputo ottimi e mai penserei ad un EPIA per rimpiazzarlo.

Costa di + ma e' fatto infinitamente meglio ed e' integrato alla perfezione con un so che FINALMENTE ha basi *nix. (os 9 non lo considero neanche... non me ne vogliano i Mac user)

Sul fatto dei gadget non sono d'accordo.

La Apple e' una delle poche con le palle a tirar fuori delle novita'.

Che poi per l'utente medio di questo forum (che non e' lo standard) siano poco + che simpatici gadgets...poco importa.

I prodotti nascono dopo indagini di mercato...

e state certi che Apple non sbaglia!

chiaramente IMHO

----------

## randomaze

 *Quote:*   

> il mondo si divide in 2
> 
> chi ha provato un MAC e chi no.

 

Fondamentalmente concordo abbastanza su questa parte di ragionamento, ma anche sul resto del post.... se non fosse che:

 *Quote:*   

> os 9 non lo considero neanche... non me ne vogliano i Mac user
> 
> ...
> 
> I prodotti nascono dopo indagini di mercato...
> ...

 

direi che nelle due frasi c'é un controsenso... 

Peraltro OS9 é stato il colmine, vosto che nel passato si era già esibita in cose innovative ma non proprio in linea con il mercato e risultati.

Sul fronte OS citerei anche Pink e Rapsody: e' vero che parte del lavoro fatti con rapsody sono stati "riciclati" in OSX ma mi sa che le perdite (di apple e di aziende che sviluppavano per apple) non siano stati secondari.

Dal punto di vista hardware poi mi vengono in mente:

Mac Cube: Assolutamente innovatore e bellissimo, ma il mercato non lo ha recepito... inoltre mi sembra lamentasse qualche problema di surriscaldamento.

Apple Newton: E' il classico esempio del fatto che il mercato non era assolutamente pronto per quella che da li a pochi anni sarebbe stata la rivoluzione dei palmari. 

Tralasciamo il Mac Portable dove per accontentare gli utenti dandogli la massima autonomia possibile chi hanno messo dentro la batteria chimica in stile automobile incontrando qualche problema di peso....

----------

## Cazzantonio

@randomaze

non avevo assolutamente idea di cosa fosse un bogomip...   :Laughing: 

Ho usato tale termine solo perchè spesso l'ho letto associato alla velocità del processore pertanto pensavo fosse un'abbreviazione per "velocità della cpu"...   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing: 

P.S. non ho nemmeno idea se sia più veloce un mac o un pc (non saprei nemmeno come paragonare le due configurazioni a parte il prezzo)... di sicuro un epia è più lento   :Wink: 

----------

## xchris

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> direi che nelle due frasi c'é un controsenso... 
> 
> 

 

direi di no...

semplicemente non considero os9 perche':

A- non mi piace

B- provato poco

cmq Apple ha avuto ragione anche sul os9. 

Il fatto che non piaccia a me poco importa.

Ci sono moltissimi utenti che non amano OsX e si tengono os9.

ciao

----------

## Benve

@matteo*

Cappero ma allora sei ancora vivo? Non ci crede nessuno che studi.

Dillo a tutti che ne hai fatto del tuo mac.

@Tutti gli altri:

Era da tempo che non c'era una bella discussione OT.

La mia opinione è, che, a, prescindere che il nuovo melotto entri o non entri nel nostro parco macchine, il fatto che apple lo abbia lanciato è estremamente positivo. Il grande ritorno di Apple porta vantaggi a tutto quello che non è Microsoft (e qualcuno anche a Microsoft).

A prescindere dal fatto che l'Apple ci piaccia o no, sta facendo un gran lavoro per dare uno scossone al mercato.

Apple immette sul mercato prodotti che sono completamente diversi dalle macchine x86-Windows, come hardware-software, ma ancor più come filosofia generale. Spezzare l'omogeneità delle installazioni di pc è veramente difficile, ma loro ci stanno riuscendo. Io sono con Apple, non perchè pezzi del suo software sono open, ma perchè è al momento l'unica concorrente credibile a Microsoft sul Desktop.

E speriamo che un giorno tra i due litiganti...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Benve wrote:*   

> Apple immette sul mercato prodotti che sono completamente diversi dalle macchine x86-Windows, come hardware-software,...

 

Per l'hardware ti do ragione ma il software non e' nulla di nuovo e' uno unix-like. E come windows (serie nt) non e' nulla di nuovo perche' basato su vms.

----------

## Cazzantonio

Sarà anche uno unix like, ma strutturato in modo decisamente innovativo...

Se solo linux avesse metà del motore grafico di osX...

Probabilmente ora come ora è il miglior sistema operativo per desktop in circolazione e questa mi sembra una cosa abbastanza innovativa

Che poi non l'abbiano certo riscritto da zero ok, ma la confezionatura è tutta loro

Mi domando piuttosto come mai il mac mini venga venduto con sole 256 mega di ram di serie, visto che uno unix like apprezzerebbe sicuramente i vantaggi portati da una maggiore disponibilità di memoria (poi mi domando anche come mai i 256 opzionali da aggiungere costino così tanto, ma è un'altro discorso)

----------

## akiross

 *matteo* wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - svalutazione
> 
> 

 

Su questo mi permetto di contraddirti: Ad agostro 2004 ho preso un iBook G4 a 1200 euri, ora costa 900, con AirportExtreme e componenti migliori. Si e' svalutato oltre 300 euri (considerando che l'aiport ne costava 80 sono quasi 400 euri). Che ricordo non sono 300 mila lire...

Ciauz

EDIT

Io vorrei dire la mia sul confronto EPIA-MiniMac

Per quanto mi riguarda devo fare un serverino spastico da lasciare sempre acceso e connesso alla rete. Li ci metto tutti i dati che voglio condividere via nfs. Per una cosa cosi' che me ne faccio di un MiniMac? Per prima cosa e' sprecato, e visto il minimo carico a cui sottopongo l'hardware (1 utente, massimo 2 in contemporanea) che me ne faccio un un computer progettato ad hoc per fare da desktop quando non usero' mai piu' del 10% delle potenzialita? Comunque io rimango di un parere: Apple puo' invadere il mercato, puo' essere il primo venditore di hardware al mondo, che vende a prezzo inferiore e qualita' superiore. Apple puo' essere tutto questo, ma finche' il suo interesse sara' fare hardware per il suo OSX io avro' sempre un occhio che guarda storto la mela. E non mi dicano i mac user che Apple guadagna sull'hardware e non sul software, altrimenti non ci pensavano 2 volte a rilasciare le specifiche dell'hardware: Apple fa hardware e software. Se gli introiti maggiori sono nella vendita dell'hardware non significa che e' il loro unico interesse.

Ciauz

----------

## xchris

ahem

con x86 basta una o due settimane  :Smile: 

----------

## akiross

Una o due settimane e' un po' dura... Un mio amico ha comprato un computer  a novembre 2004 a 600 euri, ora di listino costa piu' di 400... Di settimane ne sono passate anche piu' di due  :Wink: 

Comunque trovo il mercato dei computer estremamente colmo di ladri. Si dovrebbe far qualcosa (io ad esempio sono 4 anni con questo Athlon  :Smile: )

Ciauz

----------

## xchris

 *akiross wrote:*   

>  Un mio amico ha comprato un computer  a novembre 2004 a 600 euri, ora di listino costa piu' di 400... Di settimane ne sono passate anche piu' di due 
> 
> 

 

bhe... e' fortunato!

Sugli assemblati I listini si abbassano con una velocita' incredibile.

 *akiross wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Comunque trovo il mercato dei computer estremamente colmo di ladri. Si dovrebbe far qualcosa (io ad esempio sono 4 anni con questo Athlon )
> 
> Ciauz

 

concordo.

Vogliamo innovazioni? QUesto e' il prezzo da pagare :S

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Sarà anche uno unix like, ma strutturato in modo decisamente innovativo...
> 
> Se solo linux avesse metà del motore grafico di osX...

 

Ecco e ci mancava questa.... la gente si accorge di qualcosa se e' bello esteticamnete. Sono sicuro che macosX poteva avere come base dos ma se sopra c'era aqua allora e' rivoluzionario.... mah questi discorsi non stanno molto in piedi. A me la grafica non piace, sto molto meglio con il mio fluxbox minimale.

Quindi linux diventera' rivoluzionario quando lookingglass sara' funzionante al 100%?

Chiaramente tutto imho

----------

## realthing

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ecco e ci mancava questa.... la gente si accorge di qualcosa se e' bello esteticamnete. Sono sicuro che macosX poteva avere come base dos ma se sopra c'era aqua allora e' rivoluzionario.... mah questi discorsi non stanno molto in piedi. A me la grafica non piace, sto molto meglio con il mio fluxbox minimale.
> 
> Quindi linux diventera' rivoluzionario quando lookingglass sara' funzionante al 100%?

 

Non è che sia solo bello... funziona bene, è facile e comodo da usare.

Secondo me è l'OS più semplice in assoluto. Uno che non ha mai visto un Pc ci mette nulla ad imparare ad usare OSX. 

E poi.... sì, è anche importamnte che sia bello. Tu usi fluxbox minimale, ma vuoi dirmi che non lo hai configurato nemmeno un pò per far sì che sia comodo, con dei font piacevoli e leggibili etc....?

----------

## Cazzantonio

@fedeliallalinea

non mi mettere in bocca parole non mie... "rivoluzionario" mi pare un'esagerazione, ho detto "innovativo"

Dico solo che la Apple ha mostrato come anche uno unix like possa essere bello esteticamente e ottimo per la grafica (la grafica professionale non è proprio il campo per eccellenza di linux) e spero che in futuro ci sia un motore grafico altrettanto bello e performante ma opensource

Pur riconoscendo che è bello ti dico (come ho già detto altrove) che non cambierei linux con macosx per nessuna ragione; inoltre non uso la "grafica" e dubito passerei da windowmaker a lookinglass anche se questo diventasse il miglior wm in cirolazione (in realtà il commento sulla "bellezza" di aqua viene da una persona del tutto estranea ai dibattiti sulla "bellezza" di un'os... non me ne è mai sbattuto nulla della grafica)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> non mi mettere in bocca parole non mie... "rivoluzionario" mi pare un'esagerazione, ho detto "innovativo"

 

Ok prendiamo innovativa e ti dico di no. Tutta questa innovazione c'era gia' 10 anni fa con nextstep che nessuno ha mai preso in considerazione. Le librerie grafiche di apple sono quelle (migliorate chiaramente ma la base rimane) di nexstep. Pero' visto che nextstep non era riconosciuta come apple allora non era nulla di buono, mentre se fa apple tutto e' fantastico.

----------

## Cazzantonio

lungi da me voler disconoscere i meriti altrui... ammetto la mia ignoranza in materia e sono ben conscio che la mia cultura informatica (la storia dell'informatica) sia incompleta da questo punto di vista. Del resto dieci anni fa ero ancora un pischello che si divertiva con i giochini (ma che grandi giochi facevano dieci anni fa   :Very Happy:  ... e che giochi terribili fanno ora  :Twisted Evil:   ... ma tralasciamo i ricordi...  :Rolling Eyes:  )

Il mio giudizio era solo quello di un utilizzatore occasionale che si china su un mac e dice "però... bello!" e se ne va... 

Sono sicuro che anche nexstep avesse ottime librerie grafiche e mi dolgo per l'ingiustizia storica compiuta... ciò non toglie il fatto che sarebbe bello avere un motore grafico come aqua sotto linux. punto.   :Smile: 

P.S. se leggi bene i miei post ti accorgi anche che io non sono certo questo fantastico sostenitore di apple... non mi puoi certo accusare con una frase del tipo " allora non era nulla di buono, mentre se fa apple tutto e' fantastico."   :Wink: 

----------

## Raffo

ovviamente un sistema operativo nn può essere migliore di un altro per la grafica, ma veramente nn vi piace avere un desktop bello graficamente?? nn dico che sia importante, dico semplicemente che a me da piacere avere un desktop comodo da usare e bello graficamente... cmq nn ho mai provato un mac in tutta la mia vita (ne ho visti, ma nn ho mai toccato con mano)....

ah, cmq lookingglass se funzionasse sarebbe davvero comodo, nella mini-prova che ho avuto sono rimasto colpito nn solo dalle qualità grafiche, ma anche dalla comodità di gestione in 3d delle finestre... ovvio che poi succhia troppe risorse che possono essere utilizzate per altro....

----------

## Cazzantonio

@raffo

Io ho un desktop comodo da usare e bello graficamente... ho windowmaker   :Very Happy: 

Se tutto quello che usi del desktop è solo lo sfondo allora qualsiasi wm è stupendo... basta scegliere gli sfondi giusti   :Wink: 

----------

## Raffo

@cazzantonio: nn lo metto in dubbio. anche io usavo wmaker fino ad una settimana fa. ora sto usando gnome, ma solo perchè mi piace cambiare e abituarmi a strutture e utilità diverse, cambio wm praticamente ogni mese. wmaker è sicuramente bello se configurato bene, veloce, stabile e quello che vuoi, ma da quello che ho visto macosx è sicuramente più curato. nn dico che è migliore, ma semplicemente c'è maggior cura nei dettagli e tutto il resto. poi ovvio che ognuno dei miei desktop nn ha nulla da invidiare al desk di apple   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

lo so, ovviamente stavo scherzando...

Da un lato hai il fatto che la apple, producendo tutto dal chip al sistema operativo che ci gira sopra, ha il vantaggio di poter proporre soluzioni estremamente integrate e funzionali (oltre ad avere tante risorse a disposizione per garantire il perfetto funzionamento del sofware, non dovendo perdere tempo a garantire la compatibilità con una miriade di dispositivi diversi di marche sconosciute)

L'altra faccia della medaglia è che questo si chiama "monopolio"... ovvero la apple se la racconta e se la ride da sola... ed è per questo che non mi piace

----------

## nolith

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> ...anzi, volendo si portebbe fare anche qui la polemica sul fatto che un computer venga venduto con l'os di serie....
> 
> 

 

Apple produce HW e SW e ha il diritto di importi l'acquisto del SW (sulla confezione del mio iBook la rimozione del celofan implicava l'accettazione della licenza di OSX)

MS non produce HW e non ha in diritto di imporsi.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *realthing wrote:*   

> Non è che sia solo bello... funziona bene, è facile e comodo da usare.
> 
> Secondo me è l'OS più semplice in assoluto. Uno che non ha mai visto un Pc ci mette nulla ad imparare ad usare OSX. 

 

Si ma se e' solo perche' funziona posso anche restare a win. Io non voglio solo che il computer funzioni, voglio anche che funzioni come dico io non come e' dettato da un OS che strapago e che non mi interessa. Voglio vedere a toccare le cose su macOSX a piu' basso livello se dopo funziona ancora a dovere

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Tutta questa innovazione c'era gia' 10 anni fa con nextstep che nessuno ha mai preso in considerazione. Le librerie grafiche di apple sono quelle (migliorate chiaramente ma la base rimane) di nexstep.

 

Adesso non essere riduttivo, hai detto qualcosa del tipo: "le gtk+ sono le Athena Widget  (migliorate chiaramente ma la base rimane)" che già di per se mi sembra inglorioso, e non consideri neanche che l'analogo delle Xlib é stato riscritto per supportare i display pdf (mentre Next usava un display postscript).

"gadget" quali expose' non erano neanche teorizzabili ai tempi di Next

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Io ho un desktop comodo da usare e bello graficamente... ho windowmaker

 

Per la cronaca, windowmaker é figlio (illeggittimo) di Next... ma solo dal punto di vista estetico e dell'usabilità... per un Jobs fan si tratta di roba vecchia di una quindicina di anni insomma  :Razz: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Si ma se e' solo perche' funziona posso anche restare a win. Io non voglio solo che il computer funzioni, voglio anche che funzioni come dico io non come e' dettato da un OS che strapago e che non mi interessa. Voglio vedere a toccare le cose su macOSX a piu' basso livello se dopo funziona ancora a dovere

 

Quoto in pieno

E' anche questo (oltre al fatto che non è opensource) il motivo per cui non userei mai macosx

 *nolith wrote:*   

> Apple produce HW e SW e ha il diritto di importi l'acquisto del SW (sulla confezione del mio iBook la rimozione del celofan implicava l'accettazione della licenza di OSX)
> 
> MS non produce HW e non ha in diritto di imporsi.

 

Non penso che esista una regola per certi tipi di diritto... anche le case che producono i portatili hanno il diritto di venderteli come gli pare con windows sopra (se non ti piace non lo compri...). Il fatto è che tale sacrosanto diritto fa girare le balle a me che sono il consumatore che, secondo le leggi di un mercato che non è libero e probabilmente non lo sarà mai, dovrebbe avere sempre l'ultima parola al riguardo

Ogni altra considerazione sono parole al vento

P.S. complimenti per l'avatar... ho riconosciuto la citazione da Dogma   :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> "gadget" quali expose' non erano neanche teorizzabili ai tempi di Next

 

Si ma nextstep non ha potuto evolversi e la potenza delle macchine a quel tempo non e' quella che c'e' adesso... chiaramente ora si puo' fare cose che hai tempi erano impensabili

----------

## nolith

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *realthing wrote:*   Non è che sia solo bello... funziona bene, è facile e comodo da usare.
> 
> Secondo me è l'OS più semplice in assoluto. Uno che non ha mai visto un Pc ci mette nulla ad imparare ad usare OSX.  
> 
> Si ma se e' solo perche' funziona posso anche restare a win. Io non voglio solo che il computer funzioni, voglio anche che funzioni come dico io non come e' dettato da un OS che strapago e che non mi interessa. Voglio vedere a toccare le cose su macOSX a piu' basso livello se dopo funziona ancora a dovere

 

parliamone....si può fare di tutto e di più, il problema sta nel trovare la documentazione, o nel tentare la cosa giusta.

Sicuramente ho notato una cosa, per quanto riguarda documentazioni e HOWTO è estremamente più facile trovare roba per linux piuttosto che OSX, perchè l'utente medio di linux ha molte più competenze informatiche dell'utente medio OSX (parliamoci chiaro, gente usa OSX per anni e non ha mai visto Terminal.app in esecuzione, io ne tengo sempre almeno 2 aperti.) e ha molta più cura nella condivisione delle informazioni, è una questione di filosofia.

A mio avviso OSX è il sistema operativo "commerciale" perfetto xkè è facile da usare, potente, stabile( crasha pure lui sì, ma a me capitano pure i kernel panic su linux o altri crash) e può essere usato a seconda delle competenze.

Io ero il primo a essere scettico nei confronti della apple, ma appena lo provato la prima volta  sono rimasto estasiato dal concetto con cui è stato programmato; una per tutte, se vi è capitato di usare Xcode per fare le interfaccie di un applicazione, e magari di leggere la guida ufficiale della apple, vi renderete conto di come stanno dietro alle proporzioni, alle posizioni e tutte cose che possono sembrare inutili, ma che contribuscono a loro modo  a rendere più piacevole l'utilizzo del PC.

Molto probabilmente ho un po' divagato, scusatemi ma ho un sonno allucinante, infatti ora me ne vado a letto.

@Cazzantonio

Dogma è un film stupendo, peccato che in italia per via del Vaticano sia stato fatto passare un po' in silenzio ( ovviamente IMHO )

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *realthing wrote:*   

> Non è che sia solo bello... funziona bene, è facile e comodo da usare.
> 
> Secondo me è l'OS più semplice in assoluto. Uno che non ha mai visto un Pc ci mette nulla ad imparare ad usare OSX. 

 

Sarà anche bello da vedere, non lo discuto [anche se preferisco poter pacioccare con l'interfaccia che dovermi adattar a quel che trovo], ma tutta questa "facilità d'uso"  :Question: 

Se uno non sa usare un PC non lo sa usare e stop. Io trovo veramente scomodo avere un unica barra per tutto, lì in alto... 

Senza contare tutto questo "protezionismo" di MacOS. Se voglio pacioccare a basso livello, lo devo poter fare, se voglio distruggere a morte il mio sistema, lo devo poter fare. Mi urta questo voler mascherare il vero funzionamento dell'OS.

----------

## akiross

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> concordo.
> 
> Vogliamo innovazioni? QUesto e' il prezzo da pagare :S

 

Umm non so te, ma scommetto che meta' (se non piu') delle persone qui sarebbero felici con computer non potenti ma ben assemblati e configurati.

Cioe': se dell'architettura PPC posso attualmente sfruttare il 70% delle potenzialita' perche' le specifiche sono chiuse, cosa me ne faccio di uno piu' potente?

Per quanto mi riguarda questo athlon 1GHz non va affatto male. Sara' merito di linux, ma la sostanza e' che _a parte un po' di memoria in piu' che non mi dispiacerebbe_ questo computer e' piu' che adatto alle mie esigenze.

Purtroppo i computer sono diventati una moda, la maggior parte della gente pensa che avere un computer bello/potente sia solo motivo di vanto. (io ce l'ho piu' grosso del tuo, come per i cellulari sono convinto che questo abuso della tecnologia sia solo una manifestazione della solitudine e dei complessi di inferiorita' di molte, troppe persone. Quanti utenti sfruttano appieno un cellulare da 700 euri che fa anche il caffe'?).

Anche se magari per giocare la potenza e' richiesta, ma solo 1 gioco su 10 (se non meno) sfrutteranno la potenza piena di un computer.

Quindi concludendo: anche a me piacerebbe avere un computer che fa il caffe (il the nel mio caso), ma che me ne farei dopo? Il problema e' che la gente non sa scegliere con occhio critico [FLAME]difatti si e' sempre visto quali grandi uomini salgono ai governi del mondo[/FLAME], e l'industria si adegua a questa deficienza collettiva.

Poi vabe, estremizzo un po', io mi sento consumista per certi versi, ma almeno tento di comportarmi in modo obiettivo.

Vabe, chiusa questa parentesi economico/sociale.

Dovremmo trovare un posto che rivende a basso costo i computer invenduti  :Razz:  Nessuno ha qualche aggancio?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## akiross

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *Cazzantonio wrote:*   non mi mettere in bocca parole non mie... "rivoluzionario" mi pare un'esagerazione, ho detto "innovativo" 
> 
> Ok prendiamo innovativa e ti dico di no. Tutta questa innovazione c'era gia' 10 anni fa con nextstep che nessuno ha mai preso in considerazione. Le librerie grafiche di apple sono quelle (migliorate chiaramente ma la base rimane) di nexstep. Pero' visto che nextstep non era riconosciuta come apple allora non era nulla di buono, mentre se fa apple tutto e' fantastico.

 

Ah bhe difatti solo in questi giorni sto imparando Objective-C, mi sono letto un po' la storia di NextStep e OpenStep (GNUstep eccetera), e sono rimasto allibito quando ho saputo che le prime implementazioni del linguaggio sono avvenute nei primi anni 80... Insomma e' stato un grosso sbaglio non usarlo  :Smile:  (anche se la grafica fa un po' pena, tipo windowmaker che a me non piace esteticamente)

Ciauz

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Insomma e' stato un grosso sbaglio non usarlo  (anche se la grafica fa un po' pena, tipo windowmaker che a me non piace esteticamente)

 

Normale! A me pare che in informatica quando qualcosa e' troppo avanti con i tempi si tende a non considerarlo. Sta di fatto che anche i prezzi di NextStep non erano molto accessibili. 

E si il marketing vince sull'innovazione ma non mi sembra una gran novita'

----------

## akiross

Comunque (si posto ancora io  :Smile: ) gusto per dimostrare che una volta erano tutti piu' svegli di noi: "De gustibus non disputandum est" difatti a me la grafica di MacOSX **piaceva** ora che lo uso quotidianamente sull'iBook sento che mi stcca. E' troppo ricca, troppo ingombrante. Si, esteticamente potrebbe essere bella (anche se ho visto di **molto meglio**) ma a livello di comodita' preferisco il mio fluxbox. Non sara' bellissimo (anche se a me piace) ma almeno e' compatto e non mi disturba.

Sul mio schermo si vede lo sfondo e una decina di applicazioni. Se guardi in basso noti una piccola barra.

Sul mio iBook si vede 2 finestre e 2 barre che danno un fastidio notevole (si certo, posso ridurle di dimensioni ma i titoli e le barre di macos non sono certo minimali...)

Se dovessi valutare quanto spazio se ne va per la grafica inutile di macos rispetto al mio fluxbox direi che il mio schermo basterebbe a 800x600 con flux e necessiterei di un 1280x1024 sull'iBook (che tra l'altro arriva fino a 1024x768)

Ciauz

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *akiross wrote:*   

> anche a me piacerebbe avere un computer che fa il caffe

 

Sapevo che c'era in rete un howto su come attaccare la macchinetta del caffè al pc tramite seriale...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Quella mi sembra davvero un'ottima innovazione   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Mr.Evolution

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Sarà anche uno unix like, ma strutturato in modo decisamente innovativo...
> 
> Se solo linux avesse metà del motore grafico di osX...
> 
> Probabilmente ora come ora è il miglior sistema operativo per desktop in circolazione e questa mi sembra una cosa abbastanza innovativa
> ...

 

Linus nel suo ultimo libro ha criticato aspramente MARCH dicendo che è un ammasso di spazzatura.....

Che poi abbia gli effetti grafici carini è solo uno specchietto per le allodole.....la forza di Mac sta nel processore.....

----------

## Benve

 *Mr.Evolution wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Linus nel suo ultimo libro ha criticato aspramente MARCH dicendo che è un ammasso di spazzatura.....
> 
> Che poi abbia gli effetti grafici carini è solo uno specchietto per le allodole.....la forza di Mac sta nel processore.....

 

Che libro ? (quanti ne ha scritti ?)

Cos'è MARCH ? (sicuramente è una battuta ma io che non so l'inglese non la ho capita  :Sad:  )

----------

## gatiba

Bah personlamente non comprerei un Mac neanche sotto tortura...

Sarà xchè quando ci lavoravo (grafica professionale) 2 anni fa, il Macos 9.6 si piantava almeno 2 volte al giorno su tutti e 3 i Mac dell'ufficio (e questa è la famosa produttività vantata dai Macchisti convinti); sarà xchè ho usato MacOsX e ne sono si rimasto sorpreso per l'eleganza e l'usabilità, ma cacchio dopo 2 giorni ti viene a noia st'interfaccia ingombrante, pesante e quasi per nulla personalizzabile!

A Linux manca solo una cosa per conquistare il mercato Desktop: un ambiente grafico totalmente usabile (Gnome è quello che si avvicina di più al traguardo) e la possibilità di aggiungere hardware senza ammattire (io pesonlamente mi diverto ad ammattire) --> tutti obiettivi che a mio avviso saranno raggiunti in breve tempo...

L'anno scorso vidi una stima secondo cui gli utenti DESKTOP di Linux avevano già SUPERATO quelli MacOSX...

Personalmente credo che la frase :" Il Mac è meglio per la grafica" faccia un pò ridere nel 2004, di solito nessun Macchista riesce a motivarla...

Pareri personali, ovvio...

----------

## Mr.Evolution

 *Benve wrote:*   

>  *Mr.Evolution wrote:*   
> 
> Linus nel suo ultimo libro ha criticato aspramente MARCH dicendo che è un ammasso di spazzatura.....
> 
> Che poi abbia gli effetti grafici carini è solo uno specchietto per le allodole.....la forza di Mac sta nel processore..... 
> ...

 

Tranquillo! Non è una battuta inglese......

MARCH è un micro-kernel che lavora all'interno del kernel freeBSD di MacOSX...... e il libro si intitola "Just for fun" nella versione originale e "Rivoluzionario per caso" in edizione italiana a 15....

----------

## gatiba

 *Mr.Evolution wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Linus nel suo ultimo libro ha criticato aspramente MARCH dicendo che è un ammasso di spazzatura.....
> 
> Che poi abbia gli effetti grafici carini è solo uno specchietto per le allodole.....la forza di Mac sta nel processore.....

 

Infatti gli x86 erano considerati nei primi anni 90 solo dei giocattoli, ed in effetti nel campo delle CPU lo sono...

Lo stesso Linux fece fatica ad ingranare proprio xchè gli investitori non volevano avere nulla a che fare con i 386 dell'epoca, unica piattaforma percui Linux girava.

Quando però Linus e l'allegra compagnia di Hacker iniziò a portarlo su altre piattaforme...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Benve

 *Mr.Evolution wrote:*   

> 
> 
> MARCH è un micro-kernel che lavora all'interno del kernel freeBSD di MacOSX...... e il libro si intitola "Just for fun" nella versione originale e "Rivoluzionario per caso" in edizione italiana a 15....

 

Ma non si chiama MARCH!

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=224259&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=microkernel

Io il libro (come penso il 90% del forum) lo ho letto, ma non ricordo che abbia detto questo. Forse ti riferisci alla questione dei microkernel con Tanenbaum.

Comunque il principale argomento di Linus contro i microkernel è il fatto che non esistono.   :Smile: 

----------

## Mr.Evolution

Non ci metto la mano sul fuoco ma ricordo che MARCH è un componente del kernel di MacOSX......

Lo devo andare a comprare il libro perché era finito.....

----------

## Cazzantonio

forse intendi mach...

march mi ricorda solo l'omonima opzione di gcc che tutti noi settiamo in make.conf...

----------

## gatiba

E' MACH...

E' scritto qui:

http://www.diff.org/diff/sei/darwin.shtml

"Darwin deriva dalla versione 3.0 di Mach e dalla 3.2 di FreeBSD, amalgamati insieme in uno stile che ricorda molto NeXT"

----------

## Mr.Evolution

EUREKA!!!!! Non posso mica ricordarmi tutto....

----------

## shev

Ragazzi, stiamo andando terribilmente OT, però non posso trattenermi dal commentare certe (IMHO) assurdità. Ma avete mai usato *seriamente* macosx? Non parlo dei due giorni di prova, della prova in negozio, della toccata e fuga sul mac dell'amico e così via. Parlo di utilizzo serio, continuato e approfondito.

Perchè usandolo a lungo e seriamente vi assicuro che ritengo incredibile che si possa definire l'interfaccia di macosx "pesante" e ingombrante, o non personalizzabile: si può personalizzare tutto ciò che serve, di default o tramite applicazioni di terzi. Che possa piacere o non piacere non lo discuto, è soggettivo, ma dire che è troppo ingombrante o immutabile significa non aver mai provato a modificarla o usarla seriamente. Ritengo assurdo che lo si ritenga solo bello e facile, quando quella è solo la confezione esterna (che appunto colpisce ad un primo e rapido utilizzo), usandolo ci si rende conto che non è solo apparenza, ma c'è veramente moooolta sostanza. Ci si può smanettare a fondo senza causare problemi o instabilità: sul pbook ho un kernel ricompilato e patchato, ho personalizzato un sacco di applicazioncine e cose "estetiche", ho installato utility *nix e programmi che usavo e uso normalmente in linux, ho cambiato parametri del sistema esattamente come avrei potuto fare con linux o un qualsiasi altro unix, il tutto senza problemi o instabilità. Che abbia un'interfaccia bella o amichevole non implica che non si possano mettere le mani sotto il cofano, tutt'altro! E' pur sempre uno unix. Per tacere poi della coerenza dell'ambiente e delle applicazioni (non solo apple, ma anche di terzi, anche open o free).

In sintesi, che si trovi simpatica o meno la apple, che piaccia o meno macosx, cerchiamo di non basarci nei giudizi su "sentito dire" o prove affrettate e superficiali. macosx è veramente un gran sistema operativo, potente, bello e personalizzabile. Può fare tutto quello che fa linux, spesso nel medesimo modo: possono cambiare a volte i nomi di questo programma o di quell'utility, ma ad oggi non ho trovato nulla che non si possa fare con l'uno o con l'altro (anzi...). Poi uno per molti motivi, condivisibili o meno, può preferire altri OS, io stesso pur apprezzando moltissimo macosx uso volentieri e apprezzo in modo altrettanto intenso Gentoo, preferendola in certe situazioni. Ma non scadiamo nella critica gratuita e non documentata, altrimenti ci si riduce alle solite diatribe da bar prive di utilità.

p.s.: spero di non aver offeso nessuno o che non venga frainteso il post, non mi riferisco a nessuno in particolare. Soprattutto non vuole essere una pubblicità a macosx o un voler screditare linux, non potrei mai: posso scherzare sulla storia del rappresentante Apple, ma sono e resto un utente linux più che felice, di Gentoo in particolare. Ultimamente sto riuscendo anche ad introdurlo con una certa soddisfazione dove lavoro, oltre che ad averlo fatto installare ad altri amici.  Sono meno presente poprio perchè tra lavoro e impegni vari ho meno tempo libero, ma la passione è sempre quella iniziale. Ciò che dico sulla apple e su macosx è perchè essendo anche utente della mela, credo di poter confutare certe credenze diffuse o giudizi dati, secondo me, troppo superficialmente (da un punto di vista tecnico, quello morale e soggettivo non lo discuto). A volte mi sembra di vivere lo "scontro" microsoft/linux parlando di macosx/linux, dove a sorpresa nella parte degli utenti microsoft ci stanno i fedeli del pinguino.

----------

## randomaze

 *Mr.Evolution wrote:*   

> Non ci metto la mano sul fuoco ma ricordo che MARCH è un componente del kernel di MacOSX......

 

Non è un componente ma è stata la base di partenza per lo sviluppo dei kernel *BSD.

E non solo dei *BSD.

Poi, prima di mettere in bocca ad altri certe affermazioni fose è il caso di riflettere un attimo, passare da:

 *Linus wrote:*   

> Io lo trovavo un approccio stupido....(seguono due pagine di argomentazioni vagamente tecniche)

 

a:

 *Mr.Evolution wrote:*   

> Linus nel suo ultimo libro ha criticato aspramente MARCH dicendo che è un ammasso di spazzatura..... 

 

è un salto molto grande.

Peraltro credo che la frase da tenere a mente sempre di quel capitolo sia alla fine:

 *Linux wrote:*   

> state attenti quando andate la fuori in un forum elettronico. I vostri errori di battitura o di grammatica vi perseguiteranno per sempre

 

----------

## Mr.Evolution

Chiedo scusa per l'informazione inesatta

----------

## gatiba

 *shev wrote:*   

> Ragazzi, stiamo andando terribilmente OT, però non posso trattenermi dal commentare certe (IMHO) assurdità. Ma avete mai usato *seriamente* macosx? Non parlo dei due giorni di prova, della prova in negozio, della toccata e fuga sul mac dell'amico e così via. Parlo di utilizzo serio, continuato e approfondito.
> 
> 

 

Presente   :Wink: 

 *shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Perchè usandolo a lungo e seriamente vi assicuro che ritengo incredibile che si possa definire l'interfaccia di macosx "pesante" e ingombrante, o non personalizzabile: si può personalizzare tutto ciò che serve, di default o tramite applicazioni di terzi.
> 
> 

 

Qua ti sbagli e di grosso anche!

Non solo è ingombrante e non puoi personalizzarla in modo da renderla meno tale, ma è PESANTE!

In ufficio ho un ibook con Panther installato DI FRESCO e le applicazioni (Safari, Firefox in particolare) ci mettono QUASI 30 secondi a partire!

Sempre nello stesso ufficio   :Wink:  ho settato un serverino Gentoo con XFCE-4.2 RC1 e ti posso assicurare che vola (stiamo parlando di un Duron 600 con 128mb di RAM!   :Shocked:   :Shocked:  )

Ognuno ha la sua opinione, e ritengo offensivo che tu bolli come "critiche da bar" quelle degli altri.

Il fatto che tu lo possa conoscere a fondo significa poco, xchè se uno non ci si trova non ci si trova con quel SO... Punto...

Per me il prezzo di un MAC non vale la candela, neanche se a basso costo... Il parco software mi sembra troppo esiguo, per esempio... E per uno smanettone come me   :Smile:   ...

Ah per non contare che MacOSX pare sia riuscito a battere Windows XP nella titanica impresa di OS più insicuro, se ritrovo l'articolo posto il link!

Ripeto: per ora (e per poco) è il migliore in quanto ad usabilità... Ma è anche il meno usato (esclusi BeOS etc...   :Very Happy:   )

----------

## shev

 *gatiba wrote:*   

> In ufficio ho un ibook con Panther installato DI FRESCO e le applicazioni (Safari, Firefox in particolare) ci mettono QUASI 30 secondi a partire!

 

Posso sapere che ibook? Perchè ne su quello di mia sorella, ne sul mio pbook, ne sull'iMac ne su altri mac che ho visto queste applicazioni ci mettono tanto a partire... al massimo ci mettono uno, due secondi, magari tre. Quindi o è vecchiotto l'ibook (e anche un pc vecchiotto non fa scattare le applicazioni più recenti), o c'è qualcosa che non va.

 *Quote:*   

> Ognuno ha la sua opinione, e ritengo offensivo che tu bolli come "critiche da bar" quelle degli altri

 

Non ne hai motivo, potrei offendermi io allo stesso modo perchè mi metti in bocca cose che non ho detto: ho semplicemente detto che criticare senza avere nozioni sull'argomento, esperienza o altro è privo di utilità, "da bar". Non ho detto che quello che avete detto è stupido o inutile. Sempre che tu non ritenga di essere intervenuto senza avere valide conoscenze sull'argomento, in quel caso hai ragione di offenderti  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> Il fatto che tu lo possa conoscere a fondo significa poco, xchè se uno non ci si trova non ci si trova con quel SO... Punto...

 

Anche questo non l'ho detto, anzi, ho detto che può piacere o non piacere, ci si può trovare o meno. Il mio discorso era ben più modesto: da un punto di vista tecnico certe osservazioni fatte erano inesatte o sbagliate, punto. Sulla questione morale o soggettiva ho già detto che non mi esprimo, non ne ho alcun diritto.

 *Quote:*   

> Per me il prezzo di un MAC non vale la candela, neanche se a basso costo... 

 

Anche su questo non ho detto nulla, ognuno deve fare i conti in tasca propria e solo lui sa cosa è giusto, equo e conveniente per se.

 *Quote:*   

> Il parco software mi sembra troppo esiguo, per esempio... E per uno smanettone come me    ...

 

Anche qui non sono d'accordo, ho trovato più software per macosx che per linux, considerando che ha molto del software di linux, molto di quello per windows più quello nativo. Mentre sulle periferiche, potrei darti ragione  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Ah per non contare che MacOSX pare sia riuscito a battere Windows XP nella titanica impresa di OS più insicuro, se ritrovo l'articolo posto il link!

 

 :Shocked:  Considerando che su siti autorevoli di sicurezza ho sempre letto che macosx è tra i più sicuri, insieme alla famiglia dei *BSD, sarei proprio curioso di leggerlo. Certo poi che leggendo articoli che sostengono che linux sia più costoso di windows... questa è quella che critico, la disinformazione che non sopporto. Anche solo considerando i virus e i malware per windows, dubito nessuno posso battere windows. Certo, se poi si fanno test viziati alla base (vedi linux/windows e loro costi)  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ribadisco, sulle questioni soggettve, di gusti o morali non discuto. Ho solo puntualizzato su questioni tecniche, più oggettive, avendo letto osservazioni che ritengo sbagliate o viziate da pregiudizi o antipatie di natura soggettiva e morale. Tutto qui.

----------

## =DvD=

Per me non sapete di cosa parlate cmq!

Come si puo dire che il parco software è ridotto se è *lo stesso* di linux, + altre cose??? ( - poche poche)

----------

## akiross

 *shev wrote:*   

> Ma avete mai usato *seriamente* macosx?

 

Si attualmente lo uso sull'iBook ogni giorno.

 *shev wrote:*   

> Perchè usandolo a lungo e seriamente vi assicuro che ritengo incredibile che si possa definire l'interfaccia di macosx "pesante" e ingombrante, o non personalizzabile: si può personalizzare tutto ciò che serve, di default o tramite applicazioni di terzi.

 

Ehm si puo' personalizzare il window manager? Io vorrei sapere cosa vedi tu di tanto personalizzabile visto che da quello che vedo - e da quello che mi dice un mac user che conosco che di mac se ne intende piu' di me - l'interfaccia grafica non e' sicuramente una pacchia da modificare. Mettere un tema diverso da acqua, impostare il focus delle finestre eccetera. Ne ho trovate cosi' tante di cose che non mi piacciono che nemmeno le ricordo piu'. Che da un certo punto di vista e' corretto e naturale, ma a me non va.

 *shev wrote:*   

> dire che è troppo ingombrante o immutabile significa non aver mai provato a modificarla o usarla seriamente.

 

Cosa intendi per seriamente? Non so te, ma visto che questo mac (anche se e' cosi' facile come si dice, foolproof) l'ho gia incasinato 2 volte (e incasinato parlo di reinstallare tutto) perche' avevo lo spirito dell'esploratore che ho qui, allora mi sono dato una regolata e ora tento di non andare oltre i tool di apple. E non trovo ammissibile che se un sistema operativo ha 100 di potenzialita' Apple me le limiti a 10 e per il restante 90 io debba affidarmi a terzi. L'esempio piu' palese e' il multi desktop. Chissa' perche' e' implementato nel core ma non si puo' usare.

 *shev wrote:*   

> sul pbook ho un kernel ricompilato e patchato, ho personalizzato un sacco di applicazioncine e cose "estetiche", ho installato utility *nix e programmi che usavo e uso normalmente in linux, ho cambiato parametri del sistema esattamente come avrei potuto fare con linux o un qualsiasi altro unix, il tutto senza problemi o instabilità. Che abbia un'interfaccia bella o amichevole non implica che non si possano mettere le mani sotto il cofano, tutt'altro! E' pur sempre uno unix. Per tacere poi della coerenza dell'ambiente e delle applicazioni (non solo apple, ma anche di terzi, anche open o free).

 

Si bhe, per i tool non credo che esistano problemi... l'unico al massimo e' l'architettura, se non c'e' un programma per ppc non e' che posso farci molto... Parametri di sistema quali? Personalizzato cose estetiche tipo?

Io non parlo di qualche ritoccatina ma di modifiche anche pesanti nell'estetica del sistema. Se volessi cambiare tutte le icone ad esempio, che faccio? E se volessi togliere il tema Acqua dall'interfaccia e mettergli su 6nome? Anche se e' fattibile non e' proprio alla mano.

Senza contare che si, ok, posso farle ste cose, ma documentazione Mac = 0. Senza schezare, un mio amico macossaro un giorno mi ha detto: "avvia la macchina premento Mela+B+C+Alt, e vedi che il sistema parte in modalita' ABCD." E io: "Ma queste cose non ci sono sul manuale della macchina" la risposta che ho avuto e' "Ma sei pazzo? Meta' delle funzioni speciali degli Apple sono segrete e riservate all'assistenza tecnica".

Non mi sembra una bella cosa, ammesso che sia vero.

Comunque fa nulla  :Razz:  per ora devo solo prenderci appunti con il mac quindi non mi frega piu' di tanto la grafica.

Tanto nel giro di 6 mesi provo a rimettere gentoo o yellowdog che non ho ancora provato.

Ciauz

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *shev wrote:*   

> Posso sapere che ibook? Perchè ne su quello di mia sorella, ne sul mio pbook, ne sull'iMac ne su altri mac che ho visto queste applicazioni ci mettono tanto a partire... al massimo ci mettono uno, due secondi, magari tre. Quindi o è vecchiotto l'ibook (e anche un pc vecchiotto non fa scattare le applicazioni più recenti), o c'è qualcosa che non va.

 

Stiamo parlando di uno unix che significa vecchio.... ora anche uno unix richiede l'ultimo hardware in giro per potere funzionare?? Che e' addottiamo una politica win anche con macosx? Cioe' mettiamoci tutto quello che non serve cosi' devono comprarsi l'ultimo i/pbook? Non ci siamo se e' cosi'. Proprio perche' ha un cuore unix dovrebbe andare anche su macchine datate

----------

## akiross

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Per me non sapete di cosa parlate cmq!
> 
> Come si puo dire che il parco software è ridotto se è *lo stesso* di linux, + altre cose??? ( - poche poche)

 

Lo stesso di linux e' alquanto dura, al massimo direi lo stesso di FreeBSD... ed e' noto che su *BSD le applicazioni sono molto meno che linux.

Comunque mac e' una fetta di mercato piu' consistente di bsd, peraltro ci sono un sacco di applicazioni esistenti solo per mac e non per linux/bsd.

Io a dire il vero non avrei mai discusso sull'argomento "parco software", secondo me Mac e Linux sono quasi simili in quantita' di applicativi.

Non posso pero' astenermi dal dire che **piu' di una volta** ho cercato applicazioni che uso su linux da fare andare su mac, e se ci sono i porting non sono neanche cosi' perfetti.

Scappo

ciauz!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

L'idea di gnustep e' quella di portare a una compatibilita le proprie librerie con quelle di macosx cosi' da potere fare girare dei programmi commerciali nativamente su linux

----------

## =DvD=

akiross fai i nomi delle app!

Io da kde a fluxbox a ettercap a tanto altro ce lo faccio girare...

----------

## gatiba

Ragazzi un sacco di applicazioni OpenSource non sono disponibili per MacOSX o altre magari fanno i porting con mesi di ritardo!

Stiamo parlando di un processore diverso da x86 con un OS che usano in 4 gatti al mondo!

Shev vuoi l'articolo? Eccolo:

http://www.techworld.com/security/news/index.cfm?newsid=1798

La Apple 'pare' esser riuscita nell'impresa titanica di rendere Unix più insicuro di Windows   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## stefanonafets

Intanto io ho avuto difficoltà ad integrare thunderbird e mozilla su gentoo (5 minuti di minimo sbatti), mentre non ne ho avute co macosx.

Non sto dicendo che linux è inferiore, sto dicendo che a volte per un programmatore è + facile programmare x un'interfaccia chiusa che per una aperta (dove nn ti devi chiedere che wm userà l'utente, ecc..).

Io ho installato gentoo sul pc di mia madre e lei lo usa (lo amministro io

 ovviamente).

Quando l'ho lasciata sola col mio mac (causa forza maggiore) mi ha detto "Quel PC mi legge nella mente..."

Commenti di un ubriaco alle 10 di sera, non badateci

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *gatiba wrote:*   

> Stiamo parlando di un processore diverso da x86 con un OS che usano in 4 gatti al mondo!

 

Questo non e' vero. In molti usano macosx. E inoltre l'hardware (e l'architettura) di mac e' molto superiore a quella dei pc e del x86

----------

## shev

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Ehm si puo' personalizzare il window manager? [snip] l'interfaccia grafica non e' sicuramente una pacchia da modificare. Mettere un tema diverso da acqua, impostare il focus delle finestre eccetera

 

Nessuno ha detto che è facile, ma è possibile, spesso tramite utility di terzi. Sul cambiare il tema, per limitarmi ai due che hai citato, so per certo che esiste un'utility (su www.versiontracker.com dovresti trovarla facilmente), per il focus onestamente non saprei, ma credo che cercandola si trovi anche quella. 

 *Quote:*   

> Ne ho trovate cosi' tante di cose che non mi piacciono che nemmeno le ricordo piu'. Che da un certo punto di vista e' corretto e naturale, ma a me non va

 

Piacere = componente soggettiva. Come ho detto, non ho il diritto di criticare cose soggettive e gusti personali.

 *Quote:*   

> Cosa intendi per seriamente?

 

Come ho già spiegato, intendo un uso prolungato nel tempo, uso quotidiano e completo di macosx. Quindi non prove sporadiche, utilizzo per pochi giorni, utilizzo di poche applicazioni o in pochi settori.

 *Quote:*   

> Non so te, ma visto che questo mac (anche se e' cosi' facile come si dice, foolproof) l'ho gia incasinato 2 volte (e incasinato parlo di reinstallare tutto) perche' avevo lo spirito dell'esploratore che ho qui

 

Se mi dai cinque minuti ti incasino ogni sistema operativo. Se uno smanetta può incasinare tutto, non conta su cosa si stia lavorando, che sia macosx, linux o openbsd.

 *Quote:*   

> E non trovo ammissibile che se un sistema operativo ha 100 di potenzialita' Apple me le limiti a 10 e per il restante 90 io debba affidarmi a terzi. L'esempio piu' palese e' il multi desktop. Chissa' perche' e' implementato nel core ma non si puo' usare.

 

L'errore è pretendere che Apple faccia tutto. Esistono sviluppatori terzi in ogni settore, come giusto che sia se si vuole un minimo di mercato. Per rimanere ai tuoi esempi, i desktop multipli ci sono e funzionano benissimo, punto. Che sia Apple a fornirli o terzi poco mi importa. Se vuoi fare il paragone linux/macosx o linux/windows, non puoi limitarlo a "tutto ciò che gira in linux ed è prodotto da milioni di sviluppatori al mondo" vs "ciò che producono le due ditte microsoft o Apple".

 *Quote:*   

> Parametri di sistema quali?

 

Parametri del kernel on-the-fly, tuning con sysctl, variabili varie... tutte quelle cose che sono abituato a fare in linux, openbsd e compagnia bella.

 *Quote:*   

> Personalizzato cose estetiche tipo?

 

Cambiare le icone di sistema, aggiungere componenti (iconcine, apps, chiamale come vuoi) al menu, proiettato con tool simil a root-tail log, script e varie sul desktop... tutte quelle cose che sono solito fare anche su sistemi linux, openbsd e compagnia cantante.

 *Quote:*   

> Io non parlo di qualche ritoccatina ma di modifiche anche pesanti nell'estetica del sistema. Se volessi cambiare tutte le icone ad esempio, che faccio? E se volessi togliere il tema Acqua dall'interfaccia e mettergli su 6nome? Anche se e' fattibile non e' proprio alla mano

 

L'hai detto tu: è fattibile. Che sia comodo o meno è un altro discorso, anche con linux e i vari bsd ci sono cose fattibili ma complesse. Per restare ai tuoi esempi, le icone le cambi facilmente con appositi tool di terzi, io sul mio sistema ne ho cambiate diverse. Il tema come dicevo prima, si può cambiare anch'esso con tool di terzi. Gnome e Kde c'è gente che li ha installati e li usa; personalmente non li ho mai provati su macosx, quindi non posso dare giudizi o pareri.

 *Quote:*   

> Senza contare che si, ok, posso farle ste cose, ma documentazione Mac = 0. Senza schezare, un mio amico macossaro un giorno mi ha detto: "avvia la macchina premento Mela+B+C+Alt, e vedi che il sistema parte in modalita' ABCD." E io: "Ma queste cose non ci sono sul manuale della macchina" la risposta che ho avuto e' "Ma sei pazzo? Meta' delle funzioni speciali degli Apple sono segrete e riservate all'assistenza tecnica".

 

Se vai sul sito della apple, soprattutto nella sezione dedicata ai developer, di documentazione ne trovi parecchia. Se vai su siti di terzi o appassionati, di documentazione ne trovi parecchia. Non ai livelli di linux, ma ad oggi quello che cercavo l'ho sempre trovato.

Sull'articolo security related mi riservo di rileggerlo meglio prima di giudicare, anche se mi pare ai livelli del paragone "mainframe con linux vs pc con windows" e costi a favore del secondo (e meno male!). Ho letto ancora di paragoni di sicurezza a favore di windows, stranamente partivano tutti dal presupposto "escludendo i virus e malware vari che esistono quasi esclusivamente per windows, allora..."  :Rolling Eyes: 

Poi ti escono con ricerche che dimostrano come l'aspettativa di vita media di un sistema windows pre "XP sp2" messo in rete è di quattro (4!) minuti o giù di lì, contro le due settimane (perchè due settimane durava il test, o giù di lì. In ogni caso hanno retto per l'intero arco di tempo del test) di linux, macosx e i vari bsd...

Direi che come al solito,  la mia parte termina qui. Non vorrei annoiare troppo con l'OT e passare i prossimi giorni a ribattere punto per punto ogni post (è più forte di me, non riesco a trattenermi  :Very Happy: ). Spero che già questi esempi, possano bastare o quantomeno contribuire a chiarirsi un po' le idee, o invogliare a fare qualche ricerca più approfondita. Come sempre, sono più che disponibile a continuare la discussione in altra sede, icq, irc o mail che sia.

----------

## gatiba

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *gatiba wrote:*   Stiamo parlando di un processore diverso da x86 con un OS che usano in 4 gatti al mondo! 
> 
> Questo non e' vero. In molti usano macosx. E inoltre l'hardware (e l'architettura) di mac e' molto superiore a quella dei pc e del x86

 

Non mi sono spiegato: l'architettura PPC del processore è superiore e di molto all'x86 (qualche reply più sù ho citato un esempio dei primi anni '90 riguardo ciò che si pensava dei 386), ma vogliamo mettere la diffusione dell'x86 ed il parco software per quell'architettura?

E' ovvio che anche per Mac ci sono tante applicazioni, ma è solo grazie al fatto che in fondo è uno Unix e c'è Fink ad aiutare   :Rolling Eyes:  , altrimenti sarebbe davvero dura...

Tornando un pò alla discussione in tema, io credo che la mossa del Mac-Mini indichi una Apple davvero in difficoltà nella vendita hardware, ancor più dell'era pre-OSX, soprattutto xchè superata 'addirittura' da Linux in ambito Desktop...

Personalmente ritengo che una azienda come la Apple, dominata da sempre da una politica capitalistica e closed (leggi: obsoleta), non ne abbia per molti anni ancora...

O cambia politica (ed il Mini-Mac, così come 4 anni fa l'OSX, ne sono un piccolo indizio, forse) o soccomberà... 

La fregnaccia del Mac come miglior piattaforma per la grafica non regge più...

Ed a parte "l'eleganza" del design e l'usabilità del proprio OS, non vedo come possa essere appetibile ai più un Mac rispetto ad un PC (magari a 64bit visti i costi), ormai...

P.S.

Opinioni personali e non, lungi da me scatenare una guerra di religione   :Smile: 

----------

## shev

 *gatiba wrote:*   

> Personalmente ritengo che una azienda come la Apple, dominata da sempre da una politica capitalistica e closed (leggi: obsoleta), non ne abbia per molti anni ancora...
> 
> O cambia politica (ed il Mini-Mac, così come 4 anni fa l'OSX, ne sono un piccolo indizio, forse) o soccomberà... 
> 
> La fregnaccia del Mac come miglior piattaforma per la grafica non regge più...
> ...

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Scusatemi ma non mi sono potuto proprio trattenere! Ma hai visto i risultati fiscali dell'ultimo trimestre della Apple, presentati proprio in questi giorni? E' probabilmente la ditta del settore IT che gode della maggiore salute e della maggiore fiducia degli investitori. Sta aumentando la percentuale di unità vendute in modo esagerato (si raddoppiano e triplicano le unità vendute da un semestre all'altro), ha ricavi netti da paura, una liquidità che farebbe dormire sonni tranquilli a chiunque, nessun debito, le azioni sono a pochi centesimi dal record storico e le previsioni sono più che rosee in ogni settore, e tu arrivi dicendo che Apple è in difficoltà, non vende hardware e tra pochi anni soccomberà? Apple non è mai stata tanto in salute come in questo periodo, la mossa del Mac mini ha un significato esattamente opposto da quello che indichi. Il nuovo iMac G5 sta battendo ogni record, lo shuffle e il mini stanno avendo un successo esagerato come prenotazioni... insomma, mettiti il cuore in pace, non fallirà nemmeno questa volta. Alla faccia di tutti i luoghi comuni, gli stereotipi associati alla Apple e alla disinformazione diffusa  :Wink: 

----------

## gatiba

 *shev wrote:*   

>  *gatiba wrote:*   Personalmente ritengo che una azienda come la Apple, dominata da sempre da una politica capitalistica e closed (leggi: obsoleta), non ne abbia per molti anni ancora...
> 
> O cambia politica (ed il Mini-Mac, così come 4 anni fa l'OSX, ne sono un piccolo indizio, forse) o soccomberà... 
> 
> La fregnaccia del Mac come miglior piattaforma per la grafica non regge più...
> ...

 

Vedremo   :Wink: 

Effetivamente ho letto oggi i risultati fiscali dell'ultimo trimestre e non sono 'male'   :Wink: 

Io ero rimasto a notizie di questo tipo, risalenti a novembre circa:

http://www.macworld.it/showPage.php?template=notizie&id=192

quindi sono contento per voi fissati macchisti   :Very Happy: 

Ma è tutto da vedere, te l'assicuro, la Apple rosicchia una piccolissima percentuale di mercato, l'Ipod le ha dato una mano, ma l'economia è complicata e può cambiare nel giro di 1/2 anni...

Vedremo...

----------

## akiross

Io avevo sentito che apple era passata da 20 a 60 dollari per azione nell'ultimo anno. Direi che non e' poco (se e' vero)

In ogni caso anche io sono dell'impressione che il futuro sia open: se apple mantiene questa politica chiusa non sara' un grande vantaggio, almeno non finche' esisteranno free softwares.

[OT]

Ma perche' non ci troviamo un idolo? Una statuetta? Un Dio produttore di harware che sia rivolto principalmente all'open source? Senza offesa per i credenti e per il primo comandamento (se era il primo...), ma se il 3% degli utenti di computer (aka utenti Linux) comprano dall'azienda Open anche quella potrebbe iniziare a mantenere i suoi interessi open, e magari dare una svolta sul mercato

Ma non una nota azienda che si avvicina all'open source, parlo di qualche azienda che dice: Noi sviluppiamo hardware con filosofia Open.

Un po' come e' stato fatto per GP32 di Gamepark, ma non parlo di console ma di cose paragonabili ai nostri pc (ove installare linux  :Razz: )

Ho anche sentito parlare di una scheda video 3d open source... la stanno sviluppando da 0, e cercano la collaborazione di piu' esperti possibili per renderlo un prodotto sempre migliore e potente. Non ho idea del punto a cui siano arrivati  :Razz: 

Non conoscete nessuna societa' **abbastanza rilevante** che sia predisposta per questo mercato? Sarebbe bello.

[/OT]

----------

## =DvD=

Secondo me non avete afferrato il condetto di un apple: il think different.

Se prendi un apple non hai un computer da personalizzare, aggiustare, configurare, hai uno STRUMENTO da usare.

Per la calcolatrice non ti vai a cambiare l'interfaccia grafica, no?

Per il forno a microonde non ti lamenti che l'interfaccia non ti torna.

L'apple va visto non come un pc, ma come uno strumento, da dare a chi di informatica non se ne intende, per leggere la posta, navigare, e fare un po di grafica.

Chi non è mai passato per uno windowsa che da problemi su tutto, e per un linux che è tutto da fare a mano (non critico, descrivo!) non si pone il problema di modificare lo strumento, quanto si pone il problema che lo strumento funzioni per ciò che deve fare e lo faccia bene.

Non è da vedere come un pc!! E' molto simile, ma non lo è!

E' per un target diverso. E poi lasciate stare che gente come me che ama smanettare se lo compra, io ho un pbook: smanetto su gentoo a casa, e questo lo uso, appunto, come uno strumento.

Mi sono spiegato?? Alla tv non vai a cambiare la grafica dei menù, spesso son brutti, ma nemmeno ti poni il problema di cambiarli. Perchè? perchè la tv si usa e basta. Il mac vorrebbe essere uguale: si usa e basta, mascherando tutto ciò che sta sotto.

Quando usi la macchina non stai tutte le volte ad aprire il cofano, no? Se sei appassionato lo faresti con gusto, ma non tutti sono appassionati.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prima di tutto un mac non e' un pc ma un computer, giusto per l'esattezza. 

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Chi non è mai passato per uno windowsa che da problemi su tutto, e per un linux che è tutto da fare a mano (non critico, descrivo!) non si pone il problema di modificare lo strumento, quanto si pone il problema che lo strumento funzioni per ciò che deve fare e lo faccia bene.

 

Beh non mi pare che per mettere una mandrake e farla funzionate per navigare, leggere email e scrivere lettere sia ostico.....

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Perchè? perchè la tv si usa e basta. 

 

E gia' perche' la tv posso usarla per navigare o per leggere email o ancora meglio per scrivermi programmi. La tv ce la teniamo cosi' perche' e' l'unica cosa che puo' fare. Poi io non intendevo a livello di interfaccia grafica che non puoi cambiare.

Inoltre mi pare che comparare una tv (o micronde o quello che si voglia) sia riduttivo al massimo.

----------

## gatiba

A maggior ragione schifo qualsiasi cosa sia un Mac!!

Ma come: io col PC ci lavoro, ci vivo, ci programmo da quando avevo 9 anni (mitico Vic-20!) e devo vedere una azienda che NON SOLO te lo paragona ad una caffettiera o ad uno sciacquone (??) in termini di facilità d'uso, ma te lo fa pure pagare fior di migliaia di euro!!!!

Il Mini-Mac?!?!

Con 500 ho fatto comprare un PC (usato) ad un amico, con tanto di schermo 15" LCD, gli ho installato Fedora Core 3, non ha problemi di Virus, Worm, legge le mail, naviga, chatta, ci guarda pure i filmini porno (!!) e se vuole ha sotto un sistema operativo che gli permette di imparare qualsiasi cosa sul proprio funzionamento, e avrei dovuto consigliargli di spendere 500 per un Mini-Mac senza manco mouse e tastiera?

Ma per favore...

P.S.

Il tono è volutamente acceso ma anche molto ironico, spero nessuno si offenda...

----------

## Cazzantonio

@gatiba

A me non piace la Apple (e la sua politica), ma a te ha fatto qualcosa di terribile e di personale per avere tutta questa animosità nei suoi confronti   :Very Happy:   :Laughing: 

Che è successo in passato tra te e la Apple per portarti su posizioni così antagoniste?   :Smile: 

----------

## lavish

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> @gatiba
> 
> A me non piace la Apple (e la sua politica), ma a te ha fatto qualcosa di terribile e di personale per avere tutta questa animosità nei suoi confronti   
> 
> Che è successo in passato tra te e la Apple per portarti su posizioni così antagoniste?  

 

forse si chiama Gualtiero Tell e suo padre Guglielmo........   :Rolling Eyes: 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## gatiba

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> @gatiba
> 
> A me non piace la Apple (e la sua politica), ma a te ha fatto qualcosa di terribile e di personale per avere tutta questa animosità nei suoi confronti   
> 
> Che è successo in passato tra te e la Apple per portarti su posizioni così antagoniste?  

 

Avevo una scadenza (il giorno dopo) per un progetto di impaginazione di un catalogo viaggi, non mi mancava molto ma avevamo già ritardato la consegna di 2 settimane per motivi vari (dovuti soprattutto alla tipografia), il PowerPC su cui lavoravo si piantava regolarmente circa 2 volte al giorno (MacOS-9.6), insieme agli altri 2 sui colleghi  :Wink:  ...

Quel giorno decise che QuarkXpress era un programma che non doveva funzionare più, e dopo un pò di smanettamenti decise che se stesso era un SO che non doveva funzionare più (*)   :Very Happy: 

Dovemmo reinstallare tutto (tra cui una marea di Font di cui non si trovavano più i cd), il cliente si incazzò come una iena xchè ovviamente il giorno successivo il catalogo non era pronto, io giurai di 'fare guerra' alla Apple(**).

Questo è un sunto dell'avvenimento più importante che mi ha portato a decidere di deridere la Apple ed i macchisti fanatici durante tutto il corso della mia vita.

(*)

La mia Gentoo box resta accesa 16 ore al giorno, ci lavoro quotidianamente ed in più mi funge da piccolo server apache, mysql e SVN... Sono 3 anni che non formatto l'hard disk, nonostante abbia cambiato nell'arco di questo tempo CPU, motherboard e aggiunto un hard disk. WinXP, che si trovava in un'altra partizioncina, al cambio di CPU e MB ovviamente non partiva più.

(**)

Altri avvenimenti mi avevano già indispettito a quel tempo: uno fra tutti il fatto che il 99% dei macchisti che conobbi erano totalmente ignoranti in materia informatica, nonostante questo molto arroganti, e in generale se non avevano il punta&clicca anche per farsi il bidè non se lo facevano   :Very Happy: 

----------

## gatiba

Ah un'ultima aggiunta: 

era un cliente da 20.000.000 (di lire) che dopo quel catalogo si è rivolto ad altri per i successivi (grossi) lavori...

Credo che non ci sia niente di più grave del doverci rimettere immagine e quattrini per colpa di un SO closed che hai pagato una marea di dobloni (insieme all'hardware ed ai software appositi per lavorare) e che + o - inaspettatamente ti lascia sul più bello!

E' ovvio che il MacOSX sarà meglio (il MacOS era tutto rattoppi), ma l'ho visto e ciò un pò lavorato, non mi piace ed è pesante, ovvero non può essere installato su Mac più vecchiotti e con meno di 256mb di RAM (al contrario di Linux), inoltre non ha niente che soddisfi uno smanettone come me  :Wink: 

Dell'eleganza me ne faccio di nulla, io su un computer punto alla sostanza non alla forma.

Tutto qua   :Very Happy: 

----------

## emix

 *gatiba wrote:*   

> Questo è un sunto dell'avvenimento più importante che mi ha portato a decidere di deridere la Apple ed i macchisti fanatici durante tutto il corso della mia vita.

 

Non sono assolutamente d'accordo. Anche a me una volta Gentoo mi ha lasciato a piedi... e allora che faccio, dichiaro la guerra a questo forum?

----------

## gatiba

 *emix wrote:*   

>  *gatiba wrote:*   Questo è un sunto dell'avvenimento più importante che mi ha portato a decidere di deridere la Apple ed i macchisti fanatici durante tutto il corso della mia vita. 
> 
> Non sono assolutamente d'accordo. Anche a me una volta Gentoo mi ha lasciato a piedi... e allora che faccio, dichiaro la guerra a questo forum?

 

Beh ognuno parla per le sua esperienza, a me non è mai capitato!

In ogni caso il mio 'dichiarare guerra' non prenderlo alla lettera, figurati se non portassi rispetto a chi sceglie un Mac: ognuno spende i soldi come vuole!

Non comprerò mai un Mac e non consiglierò mai un Mac, questa è la mia 'guerra'!

----------

## emix

 *gatiba wrote:*   

> Non comprerò mai un Mac e non consiglierò mai un Mac, questa è la mia 'guerra'!

 

Al contrario di me che continuerò a comprarli e a consigliarli... Ognuno pensa come vuole e non sarà certo questo topic (a mio avviso inutile) a farci cambiare idea.

D'altronde non vedo il motivo per cui se uno apre un topic dicendo che ha comprato un notebook asus ottiene al massimo 3 risposte, ma appena spunta la parolina Apple si sfondano le 7 pagine.

----------

## gatiba

 *emix wrote:*   

>  *gatiba wrote:*   Non comprerò mai un Mac e non consiglierò mai un Mac, questa è la mia 'guerra'! 
> 
> Al contrario di me che continuerò a comprarli e a consigliarli... Ognuno pensa come vuole e non sarà certo questo topic (a mio avviso inutile) a farci cambiare idea.
> 
> 

 

Certo! Nessuno dice il contrario!  :Wink: 

 *emix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> D'altronde non vedo il motivo per cui se uno apre un topic dicendo che ha comprato un notebook asus ottiene al massimo 3 risposte, ma appena spunta la parolina Apple si sfondano le 7 pagine.

 

Eheh proprio xchè l'argomento Apple è molto controverso, c'è chi la ama alla follia e chi la odia (/me)!  :Wink: 

----------

## nolith

 *akiross wrote:*   

>  *shev wrote:*   Ma avete mai usato *seriamente* macosx? 
> 
> Si attualmente lo uso sull'iBook ogni giorno.
> 
>  *shev wrote:*   Perchè usandolo a lungo e seriamente vi assicuro che ritengo incredibile che si possa definire l'interfaccia di macosx "pesante" e ingombrante, o non personalizzabile: si può personalizzare tutto ciò che serve, di default o tramite applicazioni di terzi. 
> ...

 

Abiliti l'utente root

installi fink

installi gnome (o il wm che vuoi)

poi fai logout

schiacci su "altri utenti"

username: >console

password vuota

ohhhhh quartz è sparito

fare login

# startx

eccoti il WM che più ti piace, e senza quartz (se lo9 vuoi con quartz, e quindi far girare anche programmi per OSX, non imparta tutta la tiritera del login)

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *gatiba wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La mia Gentoo box resta accesa 16 ore al giorno, ci lavoro quotidianamente ed in più mi funge da piccolo server apache, mysql e SVN... Sono 3 anni che non formatto l'hard disk, nonostante abbia cambiato nell'arco di questo tempo CPU, motherboard e aggiunto un hard disk. WinXP, che si trovava in un'altra partizioncina, al cambio di CPU e MB ovviamente non partiva più.
> 
> 

 

Linux (gentoo in particolare, secondo la mia esperienza) è sicuramente roccioso se ben mantenuto  e configurato (anche se normalmente mantenuto...)

La mia installazione gentoo sul fisso è sempre la stessa dalla prima volta che l'ho installato e non mi ha mai lasciato a piedi anche dopo diversi giorni di uptime...   :Very Happy: 

In falcoltà abbiamo un server (di quelli che sostengono un carico di lavoro notevole) che ha festeggiato qualche mese fa un'anno di uptime ininterrotto  :Wink:   :Very Happy: 

MacosX è un sistema operativo pensato più per i desktop che per i server immagino... pertanto la sua affidabilità sarà quella che si richiede ad un desktop... non lo userei in ambito professionale ove sia richiesta un'affidabilità del 100%, anche se suppongo che nessun sistema operativo ti possa garantire tale livello di affidabilità (troverai sempre qualcuno a cui sono capitati i disastri più impensabili)

Quello che conta non è l'evento sporadico, ma una statistica fatta sull'esperienza e sul contatto continuo con tali s.o.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *emix wrote:*   

> Ognuno pensa come vuole e non sarà certo questo topic (a mio avviso inutile) a farci cambiare idea.

 

Non mi pare molto inutile il post sono uscite varie discussioni a mio avviso molto interessanti. Poi che delle affermazioni non le condividi e' un'altra storia

----------

## emix

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Non mi pare molto inutile il post sono uscite varie discussioni a mio avviso molto interessanti. Poi che delle affermazioni non le condividi e' un'altra storia

 

Non volevo assolutamente sminuire le opinioni degli altri. Dico che è inutile perché sono sempre gli stessi discorsi. Sono stati scritti topic molto simili a questo in passato ed è ovvio che su un forum in cui si parla di linux quasi nessuno apprezzi l'hardware e soprattutto il software della Apple.

Il fatto è che l'80% delle persone non vuole impazzire dietro file di configurazione e ricompilazioni di kernel, ma vuole semplicemente usare il computer. Questo è uno dei motivi per cui ancora linux (al contrario di MacOSX) non va bene per tutti.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *emix wrote:*   

> Il fatto è che l'80% delle persone non vuole impazzire dietro file di configurazione e ricompilazioni di kernel, ma vuole semplicemente usare il computer. Questo è uno dei motivi per cui ancora linux (al contrario di MacOSX) non va bene per tutti.

 

In certi campi questa cosa non e' assolutamente vera. Mettendo una mandrake un utente medio puo' fare tutto quello che fa con macosx, usare un browser, leggere i mail, ascoltare musica, riprodurre video, scrivere una lettera,.... Quando ho messo tempo fa una mandrake facevo tutto questo senza toccare una configurazione.

----------

## emix

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> In certi campi questa cosa non e' assolutamente vera. Mettendo una mandrake un utente medio puo' fare tutto quello che fa con macosx, usare un browser, leggere i mail, ascoltare musica, riprodurre video, scrivere una lettera,.... Quando ho messo tempo fa una mandrake facevo tutto questo senza toccare una configurazione.

 

Se per questo sono tutte cose che puoi fare anche con Win98  :Laughing:  Scherzi a parte non sto mettendo in dubbio la bontà di Linux (ci mancherebbe)  :Smile:  però usare MacOSX è una bella esperienza, e se lo è per me che sono un informatico pensate per un semplice utilizzatore.

----------

## shev

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> MacosX è un sistema operativo pensato più per i desktop che per i server immagino... pertanto la sua affidabilità sarà quella che si richiede ad un desktop...

 

Errore, è affidabile come un qualsiasi unix e linux. Ho uptime medi di oltre un mese, interrotti solo dagli aggiornamenti "grossi", non ricordo mi si sia mai bloccato una sola volta in più d'un anno, come non ho mai visto kernel panic. Come me anche molti altri mac user che conosco (grazie alla gestione esemplare dello stanby, si spegne raramente un mac, anche desktop). L'affidabilità e la robustezza non sono in discussione, nonostante ciò che può dire gatiba (anche se mi pare poco affidabile e credibile come riferimento, vista la manifesta e dichiarata parzialità dei suoi commenti, oltre alla mancanza di aggiornamento sulle vicende apple recenti  :Rolling Eyes: ). Macosx non ha *nulla* a che vedere con macos 9, sia ben chiaro. Sono due cose completamente diverse, due OS diversi.

 *Quote:*   

> non lo userei in ambito professionale ove sia richiesta un'affidabilità del 100%

 

Anche qui, non vorrei fare l'avvocato del diavolo o quello che vuol difendere apple a tutti i costi, ma in ambito server macosx sta guadagando consensi su consensi per la qualità, la stabilità e l'affidabilità che sta dimostrando. La versione server di macosx (come pure quella desktop) è assolutamente all'altezza del suo cuore unix, che poi sia adatta o meno in certi ambienti è logico e giusto, ma come lo è o non lo è  qualsiasi altro OS server.

Detto questo, sui server che gestisco e sui quali posso scegliere cosa mettere, ad oggi uso sempre e solo linux (debian o gentoo) per ragioni varie, economiche e tecniche. Ma diamo a Cesare quel che è di Cesare (o a Steve  :Wink:  ).

Ultima lancia che spezzo: concordo con fedeli, linux (almeno in certe distro) ha poco da invidiare come facilità d'uso a macosx. Settimana scorsa ho installato una mandrake ad un amico e sono rimasto stupito da quanto rapida e semplice sia stata l'installazione, con configurazione e riconoscimento automatico di tutte le sue periferiche: dalla scheda video alla stampante hp. C'è ancora strada da fare, chiaramente, ma la via imboccata è promettente. 

Insomma, la discussione in sè può essere anche utile e interessante, ma cerchiamo di non fossilizzarci sulle guerre di religione, sui luoghi comuni e le nostre convinzioni. Non limitiamoci a dire "mi piace" o "non mi piace", è inutile e poco interessante. Non diamo per certe osservazioni o constatazioni che certe non sono, ogni OS ha pregi e difetti, ogni architettura ha vantaggi e svantaggi, se siamo intelligenti e saggi a sufficenza per accettare questa cosa e adattarci ai vari contesti, possiamo solo guadagnarci. Mai come negli ultimi mesi sto svariando da un Os all'altro, in base ai campi di utilizzo, accorgendomi di quanto sbagliati fossero alcuni miei pregiudizi o convizioni (una mandrake non va certo disprezzata a priori, come molti fanno: in certi casi è una manna dal cielo). Think different, o "sali sulla cattedra e osserva il mondo da un'altra prospettiva" (citazione, più o meno letterale  :Razz: )

----------

## nolith

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *emix wrote:*   Il fatto è che l'80% delle persone non vuole impazzire dietro file di configurazione e ricompilazioni di kernel, ma vuole semplicemente usare il computer. Questo è uno dei motivi per cui ancora linux (al contrario di MacOSX) non va bene per tutti. 
> 
> In certi campi questa cosa non e' assolutamente vera. Mettendo una mandrake un utente medio puo' fare tutto quello che fa con macosx, usare un browser, leggere i mail, ascoltare musica, riprodurre video, scrivere una lettera,.... Quando ho messo tempo fa una mandrake facevo tutto questo senza toccare una configurazione.

 

Non è la stessa cosa,

ti posso assicurare che se metti Mandrake e un singolo pezzo HW non funziona con il centro di controllo mandrake e ci devi mettere le mani sono dolori, spesso l'audio non funziona, perchè molti PC anno driver alsa con una sola linea audio (scusate non so il termine tecnico) e se non mettono esd o arts col cavolo che si possono sognare di usare 2 programmi che emettono suoni contemporaneamente, idem se vogliono installare qualcosina, o per un winmodem, etc ect

Tutto ciò su Mac OSX è di una facilità allucinante, ti colpisce, perchè ogni cosa sta nel posto più logico dove sia.

E poi anche l'installazione, se pur semplicissima quella di MDK implica pur sempre il partizionamento (che magari fa da sola se glielo dici, ridimensiona pure le partizioni) cosa che l'utente medio non sa fare, o perlomeno non sa nemmeno di cosa si parla.

Mettela come vi pare, ma io ho provato a far usare linux a persone che il pc lo usano e basta, quindi non vogliono stare a spippolare e smanettare, e seppur si siano fatti passi avanti allucinanti, ancora non siamo troppo lontanbi dal traguardo. Se non c' è qualcuno che si occupa dell'amministrazione del sistema, un utente medio non può usare linux come utilizzerebbe windows o OSX

Ovviamente tutto questo IMHO e per cose che ho visto e provato.

Per chi diceva della stabilità:

1)ho visto powerbook (quini portatili) con un uptime >2 mesi

2)la versione server di OSX (che non ho visto) dovrebbe avere tutta una serie di demoni  unix + interfaccie di configurazione per l'amministrazione.

Ciao

----------

## gatiba

 *shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> L'affidabilità e la robustezza non sono in discussione, nonostante ciò che può dire gatiba (anche se mi pare poco affidabile e credibile come riferimento, vista la manifesta e dichiarata parzialità dei suoi commenti, oltre alla mancanza di aggiornamento sulle vicende apple recenti ). Macosx non ha *nulla* a che vedere con macos 9, sia ben chiaro. Sono due cose completamente diverse, due OS diversi.
> ...

 

Dico un'ultima cosa e poi chiudo, la discussione è diventata abbastanza sterile in effetti: io sono stato parziale esattamente come il 90% dei Macchisti in circolazione:

loro lo amano alla follia senza neanche darti una ragione seria e significativa, io (e molti altri) lo denigriamo xchè è roba per un piccolo club di persone disposte a pagare più del reale valore effettivo. Punto.

Per quanto riguarda le 'ultime vicende' Apple di cui parli, visto che intendi i resoconti fiscali, dovresti sapere che a gennaio si può essere in attivo e a dicembre in difficoltà anche SOLO per una mossa sbagliata di marketing, sulla quale però l'azienda ha investito tantissimo.

Percui ti ripeto: io non credo che un'azienda così ancorata ad un vecchio modo di fare business possa reggere per molti anni ancora...

Vedremo ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Mac è mac, e il target della Apple sono appunto i macchisti convinti

Per tutto il resto c'è linux   :Wink: 

Non penso diventerò mai un macchista convinto, non amo il prodotto preconfezionato, non mi piace il "look figo", non mi piacciono i gadget (imho) inutili e soprattutto non mi piace installare sul pc programmi con licenza diversa da GPL/BSD

Queste sono le uniche critiche che mi sento di fare ad Apple, non mi interessa se macosX funziona da dio o se i processori ppc sono migliori dei x86

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *nolith wrote:*   

> Tutto ciò su Mac OSX è di una facilità allucinante, ti colpisce, perchè ogni cosa sta nel posto più logico dove sia.

 

Con l'unica differenza che e' mac che fa sia soft che hardware e non e' una cosa da poco. Poi voglio dire vuoi mettere la varieta' di hw di un x86 con quella di un mac?? Non lasciamo via viariabili di non poco conto.

 *nolith wrote:*   

> Mettela come vi pare, ma io ho provato a far usare linux a persone che il pc lo usano e basta, quindi non vogliono stare a spippolare e smanettare, e seppur si siano fatti passi avanti allucinanti, ancora non siamo troppo lontanbi dal traguardo.

 

Io invece si. Sia la tipa di mio fartello che il mio amico (tutti e due fuori dal campo dell'informatica) ho messo gentoo e i programmi che avevano bisogno, gli ho insegnato cosa sia un emerge sync e un -uD world e fanno tutto loro. Windows non lo usano neanche piu' e non si sono mai lamemtati della difficolta anzi apprezzano anche di piu' la console per navigare nei loro file.

----------

## gatiba

La mia esperienza è identica a quella di Fedeli:

sono 3 anni che vado avanti con la mia opera di evangelizzazione Linux, fin'ora ho convertito una 6/7 conoscenti, tra cui la mia ragazza e mio padre (73 anni!), e non hanno problemi di sorta.

La mia ragazza in particolare è felice perchè può finalmente vedere un divx o un dvd senza 'salti', mentre in winXP, col suo Duron 700, ce n'erano anche troppi  :Wink: 

----------

## emix

 *gatiba wrote:*   

> loro lo amano alla follia senza neanche darti una ragione seria e significativa, io (e molti altri) lo denigriamo xchè è roba per un piccolo club di persone disposte a pagare più del reale valore effettivo. Punto.

 

Premesso che secondo me non costano più di quanto valgono, non sottovalutate il design o la ricercatezza dei materiali. Magari a te può non interessare, ma ci sono persone a cui il design interessa, e anche parecchio. Se uno può permetterselo si può anche passare il piacere di comprarsi un prodotto dal design "unico" (vedi ad esempio i Cinema Display).

Perché le persone si comprano una Ferrari? Potrebbero spendere molto meno e camminare in macchina ugualmente.

Che siano prodotti non da tutti posso accettarlo, ma che non valgano i soldi spesi non credo.

Prendi ad esempio un iBook 12": a meno di 1000 euro ti ritrovi con un portatile trasportabilissimo, con quasi 5 ore di autonomia e con dissipazione passiva (totalmente silenzioso). Io non rinuncerei a nessuna di queste caratteristiche in un portatile.

----------

## neon

 *emix wrote:*   

>  *gatiba wrote:*   loro lo amano alla follia senza neanche darti una ragione seria e significativa, io (e molti altri) lo denigriamo xchè è roba per un piccolo club di persone disposte a pagare più del reale valore effettivo. Punto. 
> 
> Premesso che secondo me non costano più di quanto valgono, non sottovalutate il design o la ricercatezza dei materiali. Magari a te può non interessare, ma ci sono persone a cui il design interessa, e anche parecchio. Se uno può permetterselo si può anche passare il piacere di comprarsi un prodotto dal design "unico" (vedi ad esempio i Cinema Display).

 

Pienamente daccordo. Ognuno e' libero di fare le proprie scelte. Ammetto di essere stato colpito dal look dell'pbook, poi ho anche scoperto il mondo dei processori ppc e ne sono rimasto folgorato  :Wink:  A livelli qualitativi alti, parlo di HW, (il che comprende anche il case) i prezzi sono ovviamente piu' alti. (vedi i vaio per esempio o gli ibm). Se per qualcuno l'estetica non e' importante oppure ha altri gusti puo' benissimo scegliere altre marche. A me il prezzo sembra ragionevole (non per tutti i prodotti ovviamente). Per quanto riguarda il soft personalmente non mi trovo a mio agio con osx, che semplicemente non utilizzo... non lo critico, secondo me è un buon SO, semplicemente linux e' piu' comodo (abitudine???). Per questo uso gentoo sul pbook...

----------

## randomaze

 *gatiba wrote:*   

> è roba per un piccolo club di persone disposte a pagare più del reale valore effettivo. Punto.

 

Se confronti con le altre schede ppc scopri che gli apple sono economicissimi per quell'archittettura.

Oppure sono cari se pensi che sono u archittettura differente, ma allora lo stesso ragionamenento lo fai anche per gli Intel Xeon, per l'Itanium, per le Sun...  E, data la penetrazione del mercato di apple, il fatto che "piú vendi piú puoi ridurre i prezzi" potrei addirittura pensare che i prezzi di apple siano bassi... 

Oltretutto:

Un "Silent PC" con "estetica da salotto" e quelle prestazioni a 499 non è facilissimo da trovare (ma con pazienza e cacciavite si puó cercare di fare qualcosa, ma sarebbe un dispendio di tempo...). Lo comprerei? Forse, se avessi bisogno di un'altro PC da tavolo...

Un PC portatile con schermo a 12" (perché portatile != trasportabile) si trova aggiungendo qualche centinaio di euro al prezzo dell'ibook (certo puoi comprare un 15" del supermercato e risparmiare anche sui costi della palestra....). Lo comprerei? Forse, se avessi bisogno di un portatile...

Userei MacOS? Non lo so, lo proverei ma poi chissá. Certo nel mio caso non sarebbe un "valore aggiunto determinante", a meno che non mi serva assolutamente perché lo richiedono al lavoro o simili...

----------

## =DvD=

Sapete che vi dico?? Viva gentoo!!  :Wink: 

----------

## emix

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Sapete che vi dico?? Viva gentoo!! 

 

Sempre e comunque  :Razz: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Io avrei detto "viva" un'altra cosa.... ci stava bene dopo questo pippone infinito "mac o non mac".... per non dimenticare quali sono le cose davvero importanti della vita   :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Io avrei detto "viva" un'altra cosa.... ci stava bene dopo questo pippone infinito "mac o non mac".... per non dimenticare quali sono le cose davvero importanti della vita  

 

Ahahah! Quoto in pieno!

/me che non ne poteva quasi piu' di questa discussione sul mondo apple

 :Laughing: 

----------

## =DvD=

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Io avrei detto "viva" un'altra cosa.... ci stava bene dopo questo pippone infinito "mac o non mac".... per non dimenticare quali sono le cose davvero importanti della vita  

 

W la fibra.    (elio e le storie tese, la visione...)

----------

## Cazzantonio

Amen! Finchè c'è la "fibra" c'è tutto!   :Laughing: 

----------

## leonida

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*    *neon_it wrote:*   Unica pecca manca l'ogg 
> 
> Quoto. 
> 
> direi che é una pecca non da poco: cosa me ne faccio di tutti gli altri formati, se manca l'ogg ? Qui mi rivolgo ai macchisti: organizzatevi ! Rompete le balle, e ottenete che i vari cazzabubboli apple leggano anche l'ogg: se comincia a introdurlo la apple abbiamo qualche speranza in piu' che diventi uno degli standard di codifica dei contenuti audio... ho voglia di sentire radiobandita in ogg, anziché in mp3 
> ...

 

Non posso che appoggiare questa richiesta, solo faccio notare che i vari iPod, dal Photo allo Shuffle, sono trasversali come OS: Mac&Win

Cmq se un domani il FreeSMUG (unico Mug che io conosca che si occupa di FOSS) avesse un bel numero di iscritti e potesse fare "massa critica"... allora sarebbe un altro discorso  :Smile: 

Vi segnalo questa petizione per avere iTunes per Linux:

http://www.petitiononline.com/itmslin/petition.html

----------

## leonida

 *gatiba wrote:*   

> Avevo una scadenza (il giorno dopo) per un progetto di impaginazione di un catalogo viaggi, non mi mancava molto ma avevamo già ritardato la consegna di 2 settimane per motivi vari (dovuti soprattutto alla tipografia), il PowerPC su cui lavoravo si piantava regolarmente circa 2 volte al giorno (MacOS-9.6), insieme agli altri 2 sui colleghi Wink ...
> 
> Quel giorno decise che QuarkXpress era un programma che non doveva funzionare più, e dopo un pò di smanettamenti decise che se stesso era un SO che non doveva funzionare più (*) Very Happy
> 
> 

 

Come MacAddict dal 1990 posso dire che ho usato OS7 per 10 anni e come grafico ho realizzato con XPress circa 12.000 pagine (si dodicimila tra libri e riviste) con un MacII FX, un 68300 ovvero l'equivalente di un i386, tuttora funzionante.

Forse sono stato più fortunato  :Smile:  e non saprei cosa sarebbe stata la mia vita con un win.

Cmq invito tutti al prossimo FreeSMUG Clinic per scambiare quattro chiacchere, che scrivere sti thread sono infiniti  :Smile: 

----------

## leonida

 *gatiba wrote:*   

> Il Mini-Mac?!?!
> 
> Con 500 ho fatto comprare un PC (usato) ad un amico, con tanto di schermo 15" LCD, gli ho installato Fedora Core 3, non ha problemi di Virus, Worm, legge le mail, naviga, chatta, ci guarda pure i filmini porno (!!) e se vuole ha sotto un sistema operativo che gli permette di imparare qualsiasi cosa sul proprio funzionamento, e avrei dovuto consigliargli di spendere 500 per un Mini-Mac senza manco mouse e tastiera?

 

Innanzitutto dobbiamo distinguere se stiamo parlando di un uso da EndUser o  Professionale ed ev. che tipo di Pro si tratta; se di PC nuovi od usati, che esistono anche Mac usati e credo che con il MacMini scenderanno molto di prezzo.

Per quanto rigurada "legge le mail, naviga, chatta" stai parlando di un utilizzo minimo di un computer da parte di un enduser stile win. Il MACmini e in generale il sw in dotazione con OSX (iLife) ti permette di fare molto di più con molta facilità d'uso: importare gestire le foto dalla macchina digitale, importare ed editare video dalla telecamera anche in HD, creare DVD, giocare/comporre con la musica con Grageband e iTunes, fare video conference...  e tutto questo di serie senza dover prendere/installare sw aggiuntivo.

Ovvero, tornando al tuo amico, i filmini se li potrebbe fare lui  :Smile: 

Do poi per scontato che ci puoi smanettare come vuoi, tale e quale che come su un Win, e forse di più. L'unica cosa purtroppo è sw proprietario  :Sad: , su questo concordo.

Per il resto... viva la fibra  :Smile: 

----------

## leonida

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *neon_it wrote:*   Unica pecca manca l'ogg 
> 
> direi che é una pecca non da poco: cosa me ne faccio di tutti gli altri formati, se manca l'ogg ? Qui mi rivolgo ai macchisti: organizzatevi ! Rompete le balle, e ottenete che i vari cazzabubboli apple leggano anche l'ogg: 

 

Vi segnalo la petizione online per richiedere alla apple di inserire l'OGG negli iPod:

http://www.petitiononline.com/appl1435/petition.html (323 Total Signatures)

E sempre a proposito di petizioni eccone una che richiede di abbassare i prezzi dei Mac mini in EU:

http://www.petitiononline.com/MacmiEU/petition.html (10646 Total Signatures)

----------

## Cazzantonio

Che qualcuno sappia è possibile mettere un'altra scheda di rete nel mac mini? (in modo da avere 2 interfacce di rete) Da quanto ho capito io la risposta è no, ma forse shev mi saprà illuminare meglio  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

Non penso ci sia lo spazio  :Wink: 

----------

## -YoShi-

magari con qualche scheda di rete usb ma nn è che sia il massimo come soluzione

----------

## shev

 *-YoShi- wrote:*   

> magari con qualche scheda di rete usb ma nn è che sia il massimo come soluzione

 

Esatto, interna al Mac mini no di certo, non senza hack strani. Sempre che tu non intenda per due interfaccie la ethernet e l'airport, in questo caso si può  :Wink: 

Per due ethernet devi ricorrere ad adattatori esterni, usb2 o firewire che siano.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *shev wrote:*   

> Per due ethernet devi ricorrere ad adattatori esterni, usb2 o firewire che siano.

 

E' che in realtà a me il mac mini piaceva nell'eventualità di farne un mini-serverino... visto che ha tutte le caratteristiche che mi servirebbero, tranne la doppia interfaccia di rete  :Smile: 

----------

## z3n0

io intanto sto x ricevere la epia a 600mhz, e non mi sarebbe dispiaciuto prendere il mac mini, ma purtroppo costa tanto e non ha la doppia scheda di rete (come ci faccio il mini-serverino?)..

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> ... visto che ha tutte le caratteristiche che mi servirebbero, tranne la doppia interfaccia di rete 

 

Fare un alias non basta?

----------

## realthing

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *Cazzantonio wrote:*   ... visto che ha tutte le caratteristiche che mi servirebbero, tranne la doppia interfaccia di rete  
> 
> Fare un alias non basta?

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Spiega un pò cosa intendi....

Per fare un firewall/router sono fisicamente necessarie 2 schede di rete. O no???

----------

## codadilupo

credo che con vhost puoi riuscirci, ma, ovviamente, é una soluzione alquanto di ripiego  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## fededambri

 *gatiba wrote:*   

> Avevo una scadenza (il giorno dopo) per un progetto di impaginazione di un catalogo viaggi, non mi mancava molto ma avevamo già ritardato la consegna di 2 settimane per motivi vari (dovuti soprattutto alla tipografia), il PowerPC su cui lavoravo si piantava regolarmente circa 2 volte al giorno (MacOS-9.6)

 

Ehm.....Mac Os 9.6 non esiste e mai esisterà: si sono fermati al 9.2.2

----------

